# Bangladesh building missile arsenal



## BanglaBhoot

KOLKATA: Bangladesh is all set to build its own missile arsenal. The caretaker government in Dhaka is in the process of clinching a deal with an integrated European company MBDA for buying OTOMAT MK-II surface-to-air missiles and five launch systems. These missiles can carry a payload of 210 kg and can hit targets 180 km away.

In addition, highly-placed intelligence sources say, the Bangladesh Air Force is negotiating with Turkish arms dealer ASELSAN to buy Shorad (Short Range Air Defence) system and 3D air defence radars during the current financial year.

Bangladesh has already set up a missile launch pad near the Chittagong Port with assistance from China. Breaking protocol, it did not bother to inform India about its missile tests. Bangladesh's missile programme is a recent one. Its maiden missile test was conducted on May 12, with active participation of a group of Chinese experts. It successfully test-fired land attack anti-ship cruise missile C-802A with a strike range of 120 km from the frigate BNS Osman near Kutubdia Island in the Bay of Bengal.

The frigate, commissioned by the Bangladesh Navy in 1989, is a 1500-ton Chinese built Jianghu class warship, and the C-802A missile, according to experts, is a modified version of Chinese Ying Ji-802 (western version SACCADE) with weight reduced from 815-715 kg to increase strike range from 42-120 km. It is this enhanced strike radius that has left Indian security agencies worried.

The radar-equipped missile can carry a 165-kg warhead. Since its guidance equipment has strong anti-jamming capability, the ships it targets have a very low success rate in intercepting the missile. The hit probability of the Ying Ji-802 is rated as 98%. It can be launched from aircraft, ships, submarines and even land-based vehicles, and is considered to be at par with the US Harpoon, the best anti-ship missiles of the present day missile system. 

Bangladesh building missile arsenal-India-The Times of India

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## salman nedian

MBI Munshi said:


> KOLKATA: Bangladesh is all set to build its own missile arsenal. The caretaker government in Dhaka is in the process of clinching a deal with an integrated European company MBDA for buying OTOMAT MK-II surface-to-air missiles and five launch systems. These missiles can carry a payload of 210 kg and can hit targets 180 km away.
> 
> In addition, highly-placed intelligence sources say, the Bangladesh Air Force is negotiating with Turkish arms dealer ASELSAN to buy Shorad (Short Range Air Defence) system and 3D air defence radars during the current financial year.
> 
> Bangladesh has already set up a missile launch pad near the Chittagong Port with assistance from China. Breaking protocol, it did not bother to inform India about its missile tests. Bangladesh's missile programme is a recent one. Its maiden missile test was conducted on May 12, with active participation of a group of Chinese experts. It successfully test-fired land attack anti-ship cruise missile C-802A with a strike range of 120 km from the frigate BNS Osman near Kutubdia Island in the Bay of Bengal.
> 
> The frigate, commissioned by the Bangladesh Navy in 1989, is a 1500-ton Chinese built Jianghu class warship, and the C-802A missile, according to experts, is a modified version of Chinese Ying Ji-802 (western version SACCADE) with weight reduced from 815-715 kg to increase strike range from 42-120 km. It is this enhanced strike radius that has left Indian security agencies worried.
> 
> The radar-equipped missile can carry a 165-kg warhead. Since its guidance equipment has strong anti-jamming capability, the ships it targets have a very low success rate in intercepting the missile. The hit probability of the Ying Ji-802 is rated as 98%. It can be launched from aircraft, ships, submarines and even land-based vehicles, and is considered to be at par with the US Harpoon, the best anti-ship missiles of the present day missile system.
> 
> Bangladesh building missile arsenal-India-The Times of India



Good news as the second big Muslim country of subcontinent is attaining power. BD should increase cooperation ith Pakistan to form our subcontinent Muslim block.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Great news!!!!!!!!!!! inded


----------



## Nomi929

Topic should be *Bangladesh Importing Missiles* instead of *Bangladesh Building missiles*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Come on yaar ! Pak,India and Bangladesh all 3 have poverty issues etc i dont know wat u getting at but yet still are building up there arms to safeguard there country !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Nomi929 said:


> Topic should be *Bangladesh Importing Missiles* instead of *Bangladesh Building missiles*



Even then it is a great news.


Good going Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

we will so happy if its must be happen not one phone call from uncle SAM and finish


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I understand Pakistan and Bangladesh are jointly building warships now. This development seems to have the Indians worried at least - 

Dhaka missiles part of Beijings encirclement of India: Expert

New Delhi, Sep 12 (IANS) A missile arsenal Bangladesh has begun building with Chinese help is part of Beijings considered stragtegy to encircle India, says an Indian expert who wondered against whom are the Bangladeshis arming themselves?

Bangladesh is acquiring the European OTOMAT MK-II surface-to-air missiles (SAMs) that are defensive in nature and function. But their range of less than 200 km makes them a defence only against India, said Brig. (retd.) Gurmeet Kanwal, Director of New Delhi-based think tank Centre for Land Warfare Studies (CLAWS).

Over the years, he pointed out, China has armed each of the South Asian nations surrounding India with missile systems and Dhaka is the latest in line.

Bangladesh depends almost entirely on China for its military hardware and hence, it is not surprising that it has chosen not to inform India of its latest acquisition, Kanwal told IANS, adding that Sri Lanka too has been in the same league.

Dhakas missile systems are all outright purchases and there is no technbology transfer or development involved as in, say, Pakistans case.

The present miliary-backed caretaker government in Dhaka has taken special care to keep the armed forces happy with purchase of military hardware, perks, promotions and postings. Many retired and serving military officers have been given diplomatic assignments.

The latest in the line is Lt. Gen. Mashududdin Chowdhury, a serving officer who has been made part of the military caucus that has been indirectly ruling Bangladesh for some time now.

According to Indian intelligence sources, Bangladesh is in the process of clinching a deal with an integrated European company MBDA for buying five OTOMAT launch systems. The missiles carry a payload of 210 kg and can hit targets 180 km away.

The Bangladesh Air Force is also negotiating with Turkish arms dealer ASELSAN for the Shorad (Short Range Air Defence) system and 3D air defence radars.

Bangladesh has already established a missile launch pad near Chittagong Port with assistance from China, according to these sources. Its missile programme is a recent one, with the maiden missile test conducted on May 12 with active participation of a group of Chinese experts.

It successfully test-fired the anti-ship cruise missile C-802A with a strike range of 120 km from the frigate BNS Osman near Kutubdia Island in the Bay of Bengal.

The frigate, commissioned by the Bangladesh Navy in 1989, is a 1,500-ton Chinese built Jianghu class warship, and the C-802A missile, according to experts, is a modified version of Chinese Ying Ji-802 (western version SACCADE) with its weight reduced from 815 kg to 715 kg to increase its strike range from 42 km to 120 km.

The radar-equipped missile can carry a 165-kg warhead. Since its guidance equipment has strong anti-jamming capability, the ships it targets have a very low success rate in intercepting the missile. The hit probability of the Ying Ji-802 is rated as 98 percent. It can be launched from aircraft, ships, submarines and even land-based vehicles and is considered to be on par with the US Harpoon, arguably the best anti-ship missile among present day system.

The Pentagon has notified the US Congress of the possible sale of the Harpoon to India in a deal valued at $170 million.

Dhaka missiles part of Beijing&#8217;s encirclement of India: Expert | Sindh Today

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spring Onion

MBI Munshi said:


> I understand Pakistan and Bangladesh are jointly building warships now. This development seems to have the Indians worried at least -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh is acquiring the European OTOMAT MK-II surface-to-air missiles (SAMs) that are defensive in nature and function. *But their range of less than 200 km makes them a defence only against India, s*aid Brig. (retd.) Gurmeet Kanwal, Director of New Delhi-based think tank Centre for Land Warfare Studies (CLAWS).




Well Bangladesh needs missile system against India as defence what is wrong in it.

India is arming herself desperatly although she has no threat from anyone in the region then why to cry over fact if smaller nations are trying to protect themselves against Indian aggression.




> Over the years, he pointed out, China has armed each of the South Asian nations surrounding India with missile systems and Dhaka is the latest in line.



 When China armed each of the South Asian nations ????





> *Bangladesh depends almost entirely on China for its military hardware and hence, it is not surprising that it has chosen not to inform India of its latest acquisition, Kanwal told IANS, adding that Sri Lanka too has been in the same league.*



 Why should Bangladesh tells India if she was buying weapons and from whome???????



> *The present miliary-backed caretaker government in Dhaka has taken special care to keep the armed forces happy with purchase of military hardware, perks, promotions and postings. Many retired and serving military officers have been given diplomatic assignments.*



 Thats the way to move forward.





> *Dhaka missiles part of Beijing&#8217;s encirclement of India: Expert*




 kal ko aik choha cross over karay ga tau India kaha ga he is a spying on India


----------



## Imran Khan

inshallah Bangladesh will successful in this mission. we hope one more Muslim military power in South Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goodperson

Every country decides on defenses based on needs, as such Bangladesh source could have been much better.


----------



## Patriot

Good News!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Thanks to all for such positive responses.


----------



## ejaz007

Every country has right to decide about its weapon purchases based on the threat perception. If Bangladesh is doing this than there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Contrarian

OTOMAT is an Anti-Ship missile, why the big ruckus? Its nothing great. Atleast BD finally got a decent AShM, instead of relying on those C-801/2's.


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Nomi929 said:


> Anyways here is Bangladesh Navy newly built *Anti-Submarine* Ship *BNS Kohinoor*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Weapons Include:* Wooden Sticks, that are used to strike submarine once its visible.



hey whats your problem man take it easy remember that this is a respectful site for mature people .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## untitled

Why not ........ Pakistan has missiles ....... India has missiles .......
Why should the Banglis be left behind

Good news


----------



## EagleEyes

malaymishra123 said:


> OTOMAT is an Anti-Ship missile, why the big ruckus? Its nothing great. Atleast BD finally got a decent AShM, instead of relying on those C-801/2's.



The decision is based on adding an additional capability. It has nothing to do with relying or not relying on C-802s..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contrarian

I got no problem. Like i said, good to see them increasing their inventory, OTOMAT is not something out of the ordinary, a regular AShM, but much better than what they previously used.


----------



## sirsharif

Nomi929 said:


> Topic should be *Bangladesh Importing Missiles* instead of *Bangladesh Building missiles*



Bangladesh ordinance factory does procure its own missiles through technology transfers such as the QW-2 MANPAD and it is likely to start production of C-802 through technology transfers as this anti-ship missile is very effective, being comparable to the US harpoon in performance but small enough to fit on small attack craft. 

Bangladesh Navy already uses an older version of the Italian Otomat missile on its South Korean Ulsan class frigates but the Otomat MK2 block 4 is the most advanced Italian anti-ship missile and this is the one Bangladesh will procure according to the article. 

As for the Turkish Aselsan Shorad missiles, it is a powerful short range air defense missile that will be used to protect army installations but in the future a long range SAM will definitely be needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

This is another disgraceful Indian reaction to the missile acquisitions by Bangladesh. It simply shows the concern and anxiety in India. - 

An ungrateful Bangladesh 

An exclusive interview with Fakhruddin Ahmed, the PM of Bangladesh on the countrys acquisition of missiles and investment in purchasing armaments at the cost of the countrys impoverished. 

RS: you have started investing in building some form of defense system with active aid from China. Am I right? 

FA: You are spot on. In fact we have just tested a couple of missiles. 

RS: Who may I ask is threatening you Seychelles, Nauru or little green men from mars? I mean why would anyone be interested in attacking your country? 

FA: Oh, the green men may well attack one day. We are not here to defend ourselves. This is just a show off; in fact we are copying Pakistan, who is seeking strategic parity with your country. We are seeking strategic parity with Pakistan and our dear friend and ally china is helping us in this. If Pakistan can have missiles, why cant we? 

RS: Thats not the point Mr Ahmed. There are many development concerns that need to be addressed by Bangladesh first. Curbing infant mortality rates, ensuring sustainable livelihood for the fishermen, protecting the interests of small farmers and traders and of course strengthening the emergency evacuation systems in low lying areas and protecting Sunderban 

FA: Are you talking about my country or yours? Bangladesh is pretty well off and we dont need you to tell us what to do. These missiles and warships are hip and make us more fashionable. We need to indulge in some bit of showoff you see. As far as people are concerned, let me quote the former PM of Pakistan who famously said we will go nuclear even if it means the people here have to eat grass and we are much better off here so you guys neednt worry. 

RS: Let me tell you one thing Mr Ahmed, China is not your ally. It just wants to gain a toe hold in your country to keep an eye on strategic Indian activities in the Bay. They have already done it with Myanmar and are doing it with you. Is it so tough to understand? They are turning you into zombies in an all out war against India.

FA: I am aware of that. But so what? Whenever the Chinese come here they bring plenty of Chinese food for us in addition they bring their missiles all painted and all. In fact they call us a week before and ask us what the missile should be called and where they we want to place the Bangladeshi flag and the made in Bangladesh insignia. Now who would do all this for us? India? 

RS: India wouldnt do all that for you. We wont help you develop ballistic missiles that are nothing but wasteful expenditure for a country like yours. We will never help you build a strategic arsenal or develop nuclear weapons. We are the bad guys because we liberated you from the clutches of a evil tyrannical nation, rehabilitated refuges from your country, ensured that your freedom is sustained, provided food and assistance in times of need, offered trade incentives including corporate investments, provided access to locked areas of your country and treated you like a sister nation that all we have done. I guess all this pales in comparison with china 

FA: chill down dude, dont take it personally. Its not like we hate India or something. In fact I have so many pirated CDs of bollywood movies and I am a big fan of puppy lahiri..he is simply amazing and besides I love Indian food. 

RS: yeah right! Forget all the terrorists that you export to India. You were not even ready to share natural gas with our country when we asked for it and you say that you dont hate us? Let me remind you Mr Ahmed, the way you are cozying up to China and Pakistan, history may repeat itself. You may be enslaved again. 

FA: Yeah thats fine with us as we know that you guys will liberate us again..(starts laughing hysterically) 

RS: We have learnt our lesson. Next time you guys are on your own.

FA: There you thats my pointthats what I was trying to convince you. Since we are on our own, we need these toys to protect our sovereignty. We know very well that we have caused much despair to India and that she will not come forward in the future if our freedom is threatened so thats why we are acquiring these weapons. 

http://bangalore.indiainteracts.com/2008/09/13/an-ungrateful-bangladesh/


----------



## Flintlock

LOL...its a spoof Mr. Munshi, if you haven't already realized yet. 

Have you no sense of humour? I suspect not.


----------



## Contrarian

Maybe Munshi never even realized that its a spoof! He thought it was for real! ROFL!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Of course its a spoof 

Its intent is to disparage Bangladesh's attempt to establish a missile arsenal.

A low IQ is no excuse to impute stupidity to others.


----------



## IceCold

MBI Munshi said:


> This is another disgraceful Indian reaction to the missile acquisitions by Bangladesh. It simply shows the concern and anxiety in India. -
> 
> An ungrateful Bangladesh
> 
> An exclusive interview with Fakhruddin Ahmed, the PM of Bangladesh on the countrys acquisition of missiles and investment in purchasing armaments at the cost of the countrys impoverished.
> 
> RS: you have started investing in building some form of defense system with active aid from China. Am I right?
> 
> FA: You are spot on. In fact we have just tested a couple of missiles.
> 
> RS: Who may I ask is threatening you Seychelles, Nauru or little green men from mars? I mean why would anyone be interested in attacking your country?
> 
> FA: Oh, the green men may well attack one day. We are not here to defend ourselves. This is just a show off; in fact we are copying Pakistan, who is seeking strategic parity with your country. We are seeking strategic parity with Pakistan and our dear friend and ally china is helping us in this. If Pakistan can have missiles, why cant we?
> 
> RS: Thats not the point Mr Ahmed. There are many development concerns that need to be addressed by Bangladesh first. Curbing infant mortality rates, ensuring sustainable livelihood for the fishermen, protecting the interests of small farmers and traders and of course strengthening the emergency evacuation systems in low lying areas and protecting Sunderban
> 
> FA: Are you talking about my country or yours? Bangladesh is pretty well off and we dont need you to tell us what to do. These missiles and warships are hip and make us more fashionable. We need to indulge in some bit of showoff you see. As far as people are concerned, let me quote the former PM of Pakistan who famously said we will go nuclear even if it means the people here have to eat grass and we are much better off here so you guys neednt worry.
> 
> RS: Let me tell you one thing Mr Ahmed, China is not your ally. It just wants to gain a toe hold in your country to keep an eye on strategic Indian activities in the Bay. They have already done it with Myanmar and are doing it with you. Is it so tough to understand? They are turning you into zombies in an all out war against India.
> 
> FA: I am aware of that. But so what? Whenever the Chinese come here they bring plenty of Chinese food for us in addition they bring their missiles all painted and all. In fact they call us a week before and ask us what the missile should be called and where they we want to place the Bangladeshi flag and the made in Bangladesh insignia. Now who would do all this for us? India?
> 
> RS: India wouldnt do all that for you. We wont help you develop ballistic missiles that are nothing but wasteful expenditure for a country like yours. We will never help you build a strategic arsenal or develop nuclear weapons. We are the bad guys because we liberated you from the clutches of a evil tyrannical nation, rehabilitated refuges from your country, ensured that your freedom is sustained, provided food and assistance in times of need, offered trade incentives including corporate investments, provided access to locked areas of your country and treated you like a sister nation that all we have done. I guess all this pales in comparison with china
> 
> FA: chill down dude, dont take it personally. Its not like we hate India or something. In fact I have so many pirated CDs of bollywood movies and I am a big fan of puppy lahiri..he is simply amazing and besides I love Indian food.
> 
> RS: yeah right! Forget all the terrorists that you export to India. You were not even ready to share natural gas with our country when we asked for it and you say that you dont hate us? Let me remind you Mr Ahmed, the way you are cozying up to China and Pakistan, history may repeat itself. You may be enslaved again.
> 
> FA: Yeah thats fine with us as we know that you guys will liberate us again..(starts laughing hysterically)
> 
> RS: We have learnt our lesson. Next time you guys are on your own.
> 
> FA: There you thats my pointthats what I was trying to convince you. Since we are on our own, we need these toys to protect our sovereignty. We know very well that we have caused much despair to India and that she will not come forward in the future if our freedom is threatened so thats why we are acquiring these weapons.
> 
> http://bangalore.indiainteracts.com/2008/09/13/an-ungrateful-bangladesh/



So why exactly is BD PM relating everything to Pakistan? I mean in what context. Also how does getting a few SAM systems or anti shipe missiles worry India for? By the way why does BD suddenly felt the need to show off and to whom unless ofcourse theres a bigger game in play here.
India in my opinion will not let another muslim country in its surroundings develop ballistic missile systems even if that means preemptive strikes to neutralize it. Indians are already very touchy about the whole thing going on with BD.


----------



## Flintlock

MBI Munshi said:


> Its intent is to disparage Bangladesh's attempt to establish a missile arsenal.



Dear god....you are reacting like someone made fun of a cripple.


----------



## third eye

MBI Munshi said:


> Of course its a spoof
> 
> Its intent is to disparage Bangladesh's attempt to establish a missile arsenal.
> 
> A low IQ is no excuse to impute stupidity to others.



Mr " Must Blame India" Munshi,

Why don't you relax..? Don't take yourself so seriously.

The sun will still shine , flowers will still bloom & birds will still fly when we are gone.

Why don't we just sit back & enjoy ourselves while we are around instead of cribbing & finding fault all the time ?

Seriously, what impact can the Msl devp prog of BD have any where except in BD..pls go ahead & arm yourselves for all its worth.

But.. just enjoy yourself & stop cribbing forever.

What you & I write luckily does not matter much when Govts in S Asia decide, having let off your steam.. let them decide . Under the circumstances that have been invariably been compelled to function, most they have not been very far from taking the best decsion.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Flintlock said:


> Dear god....you are reacting like someone made fun of a cripple.



Wow some really hostility there and just over a few missiles.


----------



## Flintlock

MBI Munshi said:


> Wow some really hostility there and just over a few missiles.



LOL...I didn't even mention missiles. And that kinda sums up this thread.


----------



## Humanoid

It is ok... we always find scapegoats to crib ... just the way we crib about ISIs involvement in every major terror attacks ... these bangladeshis are living in a self made world of India hatred and finding Indian involvement in every mishaps of Bangladesh.... these.. is how bongs are in general.. i know it bcos i m a bong..


----------



## sirsharif

IceCold said:


> So why exactly is BD PM relating everything to Pakistan?



Bangladesh and Pakistan have completely different situations in the geopolitical arena but also some similarities and this is just one of them. 



IceCold said:


> Also how does getting a few SAM systems or anti shipe missiles worry India for?



Most people in this forum are probably aware of India's hostile stance towards all its neighbors, India maintains a policy where only they will be the dominant nation in south Asia and do not want to see its neighbors progress.

It is common practice for the Indian government to whine a lot concerning military affairs of their neighbors such as Pakistan's recent export of smg's to Vietnam or simple Bangladesh's military purchases.


----------



## Goodperson

sirsharif said:


> Bangladesh and Pakistan have completely different situations in the geopolitical arena but also some similarities and this is just one of them.
> 
> Most people in this forum are probably aware of India's hostile stance towards all its neighbors, India maintains a policy where only they will be the dominant nation in south Asia and do not want to see its neighbors progress.
> 
> It is common practice for the Indian government to whine a lot concerning military affairs of their neighbors such as Pakistan's recent export of smg's to Vietnam or simple Bangladesh's military purchases.



So, why did not this news appear in Bangla media ? Even "bdmilatary.c om" quotes TimesofIndia.


----------



## sirsharif

Goodperson said:


> So, why did not this news appear in Bangla media ? Even "bdmilatary.c om" quotes TimesofIndia.



Bangladesh Military forces has a policy not to disclose its true arsenal or weapons purchases.


----------



## Goodperson

sirsharif said:


> Bangladesh Military forces has a policy not to disclose its true arsenal or weapons purchases.



So Bangladesh relies on Indian media reports strange!!!


----------



## U-571

wht games, do chinese r playing, "china is surrounding india", i greately suspect china is sincere abt pakistan and its other neighbors too!!!


----------



## U-571

TOPGUN said:


> Come on yaar ! Pak,India and Bangladesh all 3 have poverty issues etc i dont know wat u getting at but yet still are building up there arms to safeguard there country !



pakistan has always given response to india's development of arsenals and recruiting advanced military equipements, india is directly responsible to heat up "arms race" in the sub-continent", damn india's obsession for power!!!!, west ignites tht desire, if india ceases its activities, the developing situation of "horror of war" in south asia with be cooled down, west wants nuclear war in asia!!!


----------



## T-Rex

*India has nothing to worry for it can get all the weapons it wants from the US and Israel. At one point they will even acquire advanced weapons like the F-35 stealth fighter from its buddy, the Great Satan.*


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Goodperson said:


> So Bangladesh relies on Indian media reports strange!!!



No Bangladesh is just having a laugh over Indian news reports.


----------



## U-571

T-Rex said:


> * At one point they will even acquire advanced weapons like the F-35 stealth fighter from its buddy, the USA.*




ooohh yaah, i recently heard it(imagine not spending even a penny in this project!!), then i thought for a moment, india is so lucky, on his head, russia is funding, on its belly isreal funding, on its back americans r saying "u got it buddy", on the other hand, pakistan being so called friend with american, got bangladesh separated, evidence shows, america was involved in many ways, the kashmir remained with india during sino-indian war, now, america "the snake" wants to poison pakistan by "attacking pakistan", lol, i thing, liaquat ali khan shuld have taken the soviet side, american friendship is proving to be very deadly and fatal for pakistan, pakistan sacrificing a lot getting nothing(thumbs down) while india, not even giving a penny is getting a paradise like environment!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Gentlemen, please do not refer to USA as Great Satan, its degrading.
This board is not run by mullah's.

Thanks,
Neo*


----------



## U-571

Neo said:


> *Gentlemen, please do not refer to USA as Great Satan, its degrading.
> This board is not run by mullah's.
> 
> Thanks,
> Neo*



every tym neo comes with red, it gives me a long shudder!!


----------



## third eye

Neo said:


> *Gentlemen, please do not refer to USA as Great Satan, its degrading.
> This board is not run by mullah's.
> 
> Thanks,
> Neo*




Well said !!..& seconded


----------



## PakSniper

Neo said:


> *Gentlemen, please do not refer to USA as Great Satan, its degrading.
> This board is not run by mullah's.
> 
> Thanks,
> Neo*



Oh come on Neo, theirs nothing wrong with the word "Great Satan". 

I now go back to 1 month of inactivity.


----------



## U-571

third eye said:


> Well said !!..& seconded



india always seconds USA in every matter after isarel!!!


----------



## blain2

malaymishra123 said:


> OTOMAT is an Anti-Ship missile, why the big ruckus? Its nothing great. Atleast BD finally got a decent AShM, instead of relying on those C-801/2's.



Those C-801s/802s are not a joke either. They can ruin your day just as badly as an Exocet/Harpoon. If its Chinese it does not mean that its non-functional. Its very easy to write them off when playing arm chair Adm, but an entirely different thing when you have to operate in an environment where the other side is known to have this Chinese capability.






C801 - Not too shabby at all. It is rumored that it was a C802 that took out the INS Hanit during the recent Israeli-Hizballah war.


----------



## Neo

PakSniper said:


> Oh come on Neo, theirs nothing wrong with the word "Great Satan".


Not if you're an extremist mullah. 
And I hate extremists as well as mullah's!


----------



## third eye

U-571 said:


> india always seconds USA in every matter after isarel!!!



There are no nations involved... only humans & supposedly gentlemen in this forum ( & the language they use).

As regards seconding US, after GB, its Pak which has towed the US line all along.


----------



## U-571

third eye said:


> There are no nations involved... only humans & supposedly gentlemen in this forum ( & the language they use).
> 
> As regards seconding US, after GB, its Pak which has towed the US line all along.



oh yeah, alls so clear!!, where is israel???, oh i guess, israel and indians only bear the benefits, pakistan for all its efforts gets incursion and a lolipop in return!!!


----------



## IceCold

third eye said:


> As regards seconding US, after GB, its Pak which has towed the US line all along.



Yeah and we'll see how India be any different from us? All your crap about your free foreing policy will be flushed down the toilet drain. Already we are seeing it happening. Every US policy, India seems to second it, be it regards to Pakistan or for that matter China. Accept it that you will be used as a Pawn by the US against China. There are no free lunch and this sudden love of the US for India is not out for nothing. Check Malays post in this regard. US needs someone to counter the chinese influence and India will play that part happily since India too is dreaming about becoming a power some day.


----------



## third eye

IceCold said:


> Yeah and we'll see how India be any different from us? All your crap about your free foreing policy will be flushed down the toilet drain. Already we are seeing it happening. Every US policy, India seems to second it, be it regards to Pakistan or for that matter China. Accept it that you will be used as a Pawn by the US against China. There are no free lunch and this sudden love of the US for India is not out for nothing. Check Malays post in this regard. US needs someone to counter the chinese influence and India will play that part happily since India too is dreaming about becoming a power some day.



Why is everyone behaving like a wife whose husband has taken another ? !!

If India is making a mistake, it will suffer. That should give you guys greater pleasure.. till then, why don't we wait to see who has the last laugh ?

*" oh yeah, alls so clear!!, where is israel???, oh i guess, israel and indians only bear the benefits, pakistan for all its efforts gets incursion and a lolipop in return!!! "*

To stand & be counted in the world today , you either have to have oil, stability or be predictable ( relevancy is pre-supposed). Pls don't take it amiss but..Which of these is Pakistan ? 

The U turns done pre & post 9/11 by the Gen ( who I may add was among the better adminstrators Pak has- my view pls) has left all wondering what / who will be dropped / let down next ? All the world had to do was to apply pressure at the right place & a concession is obtained.

Once you succumb to pressure with the white man there is no telling where he will push you to. 

Why .. I just read a thread on this forum wherein I was aghast to read that the GOP is considering or has already leased out fertile land to KSA who will grow crops & possibly take them away. In reply to a point I raised, I was even more surprised to read a reply which nonchalantly said that this was in exch of oil & that this was happening in countries in SE Asia too.

If this is how a nation treats itself, why should others give it anything but lolipops ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

third eye said:


> Why is everyone behaving like a wife whose husband has taken another ? !!
> 
> If India is making a mistake, it will suffer. That should give you guys greater pleasure.. till then, why don't we wait to see who has the last laugh ?
> 
> *" oh yeah, alls so clear!!, where is israel???, oh i guess, israel and indians only bear the benefits, pakistan for all its efforts gets incursion and a lolipop in return!!! "*
> 
> To stand & be counted in the world today , you either have to have oil, stability or be predictable ( relevancy is pre-supposed). Pls don't take it amiss but..Which of these is Pakistan ?
> 
> The U turns done pre & post 9/11 by the Gen ( who I may add was among the better adminstrators Pak has- my view pls) has left all wondering what / who will be dropped / let down next ? All the world had to do was to apply pressure at the right place & a concession is obtained.
> 
> Once you succumb to pressure with the white man there is no telling where he will push you to.
> 
> Why .. I just read a thread on this forum wherein I was aghast to read that the GOP is considering or has already leased out fertile land to KSA who will grow crops & possibly take them away. In reply to a point I raised, I was even more surprised to read a reply which nonchalantly said that this was in exch of oil & that this was happening in countries in SE Asia too.
> 
> If this is how a nation treats itself, why should others give it anything but lolipops ?



Pakistan for all its efforts does not get a lolly pop and by the way dont even give the example of Israel in this context. If India is making a mistake or not i frankly dont give a damn since the final price has to be paid by the Indians and not us but remember one thing you guys are of the same skin we are,So dont even start comparing yourself with the west because they will never ever treat you like that you will always be a brown skin. Oh and by the way if you start telling us how the US recently started looking towards India, well we have passed through the same era when US use to look us the same way, the cold war era and this time its no different either. US wants to contain China and India will be used to achieve that, the same way Russia was contained by using Pakistan. And if anyone who gets in line with the US demands its you. Remember who backed out from the IPI deal under whos pressure. Dont even get started on meeting demands.


----------



## Pankaj

IceCold said:


> Pakistan for all its efforts does not get a lolly pop and by the way dont even give the example of Israel in this context. If India is making a mistake or not i frankly dont give a damn since the final price has to be paid by the Indians and not us but remember one thing you guys are of the same skin we are,So dont even start comparing yourself with the west because they will never ever treat you like that you will always be a brown skin. Oh and by the way if you start telling us how the US recently started looking towards India, well we have passed through the same era when US use to look us the same way, the cold war era and this time its no different either. US wants to contain China and India will be used to achieve that, the same way Russia was contained by using Pakistan. And if anyone who gets in line with the US demands its you. Remember who backed out from the IPI deal under whos pressure. Dont even get started on meeting demands.



Truth hurts!

India cannot be compared to pakistan. One man show always ends up the wrong way. Remember we are a democracy. For ex. even if Nuke deal got through, almost 50&#37; of MP's were against the deal, we were not dying for the deal. It looks like we did a favour to US. We have cordial relations with Iran and US both. So much of "India being used against china" rhetoric. For your information we are in process of developing good relations with china as well. China is one of India's largest trade partner. We will be foolish to be used against china. It will hurt our national interest only. Its fair that you admit that pakistan has made grave mistakes in the past but don't expect India to do the same. There is not a single incident that suggests we are some sort of a "junior partner" of US. On the contrary pakistan still continue to REPEAT its mistakes.


----------



## U-571

Pankaj said:


> Truth hurts!
> 
> India cannot be compared to pakistan. One man show always ends up the wrong way. Remember we are a democracy. For ex. even if Nuke deal got through, almost 50% of MP's were against the deal, we were not dying for the deal. It looks like we did a favour to US. We have cordial relations with Iran and US both. So much of "India being used against china" rhetoric. For your information we are in process of developing good relations with china as well. China is one of India's largest trade partner. We will be foolish to be used against china. It will hurt our national interest only. Its fair that you admit that pakistan has made grave mistakes in the past but don't expect India to do the same. There is not a single incident that suggests we are some sort of a "junior partner" of US. On the contrary pakistan still continue to REPEAT its mistakes.




with billions of investment coming from abroad and the support US is giving is none other to support the fact, india is being armed to serve american purpose!!, and, if china is investing so no problem, china is making out its own benefits. india has no good relations with china!!!, and yes, india is a fool to engage with its neighbors!!!, neighbours r very important and states make special policies to be friendly with their neighbours as much as possible!!!, first of all, it provides security to their borders!!!.


----------



## U-571

third eye said:


> There are no nations involved... only humans & supposedly gentlemen in this forum ( & the language they use).



i dont think its makes much sense here!!!


----------



## IceCold

Pankaj said:


> Truth hurts!
> 
> India cannot be compared to pakistan. One man show always ends up the wrong way. Remember we are a democracy. For ex. even if Nuke deal got through, almost 50% of MP's were against the deal, we were not dying for the deal. It looks like we did a favour to US. We have cordial relations with Iran and US both. So much of "India being used against china" rhetoric. For your information we are in process of developing good relations with china as well. China is one of India's largest trade partner. We will be foolish to be used against china. It will hurt our national interest only. Its fair that you admit that pakistan has made grave mistakes in the past but don't expect India to do the same. There is not a single incident that suggests we are some sort of a "junior partner" of US. On the contrary pakistan still continue to REPEAT its mistakes.



Ohh please. You and your truth. China being your largest trading partner and yet India decides not to let go a single moment where it would not hurt Chinese image by raising the Tibet issue and specially in a time when the best moment of Chinese history the olympics were about to be held in China and we all know on whos wishes it was done. So much for being trading partners and maintaining a free foreign policy.
And by the way if we would have been repeating the same mistake, we would not be pushing for IPI project, we would have not allowed the Chinese to develop Gawdar, US troops would have been allowed to freely roam in Pakistan, US citizens would have been above the Pakistani law and Pakistani nukes in control with the US. 
I would suggest you to get a hold of your history class before starting all over again.


----------



## Goodperson

IceCold said:


> Ohh please. You and your truth. China being your largest trading partner and yet India decides not to let go a single moment where it would not hurt Chinese image by raising the Tibet issue and specially in a time when the best moment of Chinese history the olympics were about to be held in China and we all know on whos wishes it was done. So much for being trading partners and maintaining a free foreign policy.
> And by the way if we would have been repeating the same mistake, we would not be pushing for IPI project, we would have not allowed the Chinese to develop Gawdar, US troops would have been allowed to freely roam in Pakistan, US citizens would have been above the Pakistani law and Pakistani nukes in control with the US.
> I would suggest you to get a hold of your history class before starting all over again.



Lesson 1 from History - India has officially recognized Tibet as part of China this should calm you. Some Tibetians did protest but that was possible only due to Democracy.


----------



## Humanoid

Started with Bangladesh "building" missiles and now delving towards India's leaning towards US and what not..!! .. we always gravitate end of the day ..


----------



## Humanoid

Also .. the only interest of Pakistan in the eyes of US is fighting the insurgent.. as long as it is an issue .. they will have an eye on Pakistan... other than that there is absolutely nothing Pakistan offers as a strategic influence.... the issue with India is... its size and economy (the internal market is huge) is good bet for US companies... i know we all know that..i know someone will be giving counter arguments as well... but its not Pakistan's fault not to have a small geographic area which translates into small .. domestic markets for MNCs.... this is how it has been made.. .who can change that..? .. 

and coming to who is using whom for what... well bottom line is as someone else has already pointed out .. u need to have some ace in ur pocket to get listened ... and if u have ..there is no harm in using it.......India has some aces and they are playing with it.. Pakistan had aces .. they played.. may be they still have some... but unfortunately they are getting a little over used now... but hopefully Pakistan will get some more aces ..and then use it for her own interest... i mean for heaven sake no one is saint here ..and no one i should ponder over that issue either .. end of the day ... to get your voice heard and serve your interest .. you need to relatively suppress someone else's voice and hurt someone else's interest...this is what i call "Law of conservation of profit and loss" .. in order for you to make a profit someone else has to suffer a loss.....


----------



## Pankaj

IceCold said:


> Ohh please. You and your truth. China being your largest trading partner and yet India decides not to let go a single moment where it would not hurt Chinese image by raising the Tibet issue and specially in a time when the best moment of Chinese history the olympics were about to be held in China and we all know on whos wishes it was done. So much for being trading partners and maintaining a free foreign policy.



Certainly we cannot worship China as you people do 
But still we can maintain a healthy relationship with them.


----------



## IceCold

Goodperson said:


> Lesson 1 from History - India has officially recognized Tibet as part of China this should calm you. Some Tibetians did protest but that was possible only due to Democracy.



Yeah yeah and that is why India still supports people like Dalai Lama.


----------



## IceCold

Pankaj said:


> Certainly we cannot worship China as you people do



Certainly but you people could worship the US. Right!


----------



## U-571

Pankaj said:


> Certainly we cannot worship China as you people do
> But still we can maintain a healthy relationship with them.



lol, "worship china", lol, v dont worship idols made in china, v only get "military" support equal to russian military support towads india, but i shuld say three folds, india getting from russia, israel and USA, all r equally contributing !!!


----------



## Goodperson

IceCold said:


> Yeah yeah and that is why India still supports people like Dalai Lama.



Its not that India supports Dalai Lama, he took asylum in India


----------



## Pankaj

IceCold said:


> Certainly but you people could worship the US. Right!



We worship US??? 
Ever heard of communist parties in India and how much seats they got in last elections? They HATE USA and LOVE China. 
BJP criticizes US every now and then. 
That accounts for about half of elected representatives in India.

What are you talking about?


----------



## U-571

Pankaj said:


> BJP criticizes US every now and then.
> 
> What are you talking about?



well u can understand the seriousness of the situation, ups and downs comes in, even in the lives of married couples!!!!


----------



## Always Neutral

U-571 said:


> well u can understand the seriousness of the situation, ups and downs comes in, even in the lives of married couples!!!!



That way Pakistan and India are both in bed with USA.

You should all be friends instead of grabbing each others throats.

Regards


----------



## su-47

Always Neutral said:


> That way Pakistan and India are both in bed with USA.
> 
> You should all be friends instead of grabbing each others throats.
> 
> Regards



how can two people who are in bed with the same person be friends?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Humanoid

su-47 said:


> how can two people who are in bed with the same person be friends?



valid question... i just had the same one..


----------



## U-571

su-47 said:


> how can two people who are in bed with the same person be friends?



well i shuld get credit for starting this topic!!

well, v r not talking abt the dark room and a couple in bed, not two but three, i doubt, something seriously is going on here!!, well i doubt u ppl, u r not so simple as u appear, who is naughty in the net???


----------



## Always Neutral

U-571 said:


> well i shuld get credit for starting this topic!!



So I guess none of you heard about

Ménage à trois - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Ménage à trois*

Its a national obsession here.

Regards


----------



## U-571

Always Neutral said:


> So I guess none of you heard about
> 
> Ménage à trois - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Ménage à trois*
> 
> Its a national obsession here.



lol, ppl r not innocent here at all 

ppl have such things there, but they blame muslims for polygamy!!!, whos agreeing with me!!!


----------



## third eye

U-571 said:


> i dont think its makes much sense here!!!



It wouldn't..as I was refering to the language you use.


----------



## third eye

IceCold said:


> Pakistan for all its efforts does not get a lolly pop and by the way dont even give the example of Israel in this context. If India is making a mistake or not i frankly dont give a damn since the final price has to be paid by the Indians and not us but remember one thing you guys are of the same skin we are,So dont even start comparing yourself with the west because they will never ever treat you like that you will always be a brown skin. Oh and by the way if you start telling us how the US recently started looking towards India, well we have passed through the same era when US use to look us the same way, the cold war era and this time its no different either. US wants to contain China and India will be used to achieve that, the same way Russia was contained by using Pakistan. And if anyone who gets in line with the US demands its you. Remember who backed out from the IPI deal under whos pressure. Dont even get started on meeting demands.



If Pak does not feel it gets a lolipop... good. Tell that to your countryman who feels that way.


"_well we have passed through the same era when US use to look us the same way,"_

Doesn't this line highlight the point about a jealous wife I made ..... !!

As regards you not giving a damn, it does not matter if you do or don't. For India, "looks " & colour of the skin don't matter .No one has forgotten the presence of the 7th fleet in the Bay of Bengal in '71 nor has anyone forgotten the debacle of '62. Relevant lessons have been learnt & are not forgotten..ever.

India is not a perfect country but years of stability with regards to the basics of running a nation have given us a consistent foreign policy which no Govt messes with.

And, the 1st unwritten princlple of foreign policy is " what suits me in the short & long term".


----------



## U-571

third eye said:


> It wouldn't..as I was refering to the language you use.



first of all, u shuld again read the comment and then urs here "language u use", lol, u r very sensitive person!!!


----------



## su-47

Always Neutral said:


> So I guess none of you heard about
> 
> Ménage à trois - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> *Ménage à trois*
> 
> Its a national obsession here.
> 
> Regards



Lol. I hav heard of it allright. just never been lucky enough to experience it. but still havent given up hope!

But USA's relations with both india and pakistan is more like adultery than menage-a-trois.


----------



## U-571

devendra singh said:


> Also,the Dalai Lama is a Noble Peace Prize winner so India is fully entitled to support him.He is not some Osama Bin Laden.



dont u know, usama is imaginary, pakistanis r not dumb enough not to realize this truth!!!!, usama is fake, al-quaeeda is fake!!!


----------



## Imran Khan

Pankaj said:


> Certainly we cannot worship China as you people do
> But still we can maintain a healthy relationship with them.



but you worship russia same like us


----------



## IceCold

third eye said:


> If Pak does not feel it gets a lolipop... good. Tell that to your countryman who feels that way.



Please! if anyone that needs to be told its your country men who are fed with nothing but GOI BS. But anyways i would still like to know what you refer to it as lollipop? 



> "_well we have passed through the same era when US use to look us the same way,"_
> 
> Doesn't this line highlight the point about a jealous wife I made ..... !!



I was reffering it to the context of which you guys like to portray your developing relations with the US by calling it a long term strategic and what not partnership. My point was that it all comes down to the US interest and for now that interest clearly is with India w.r.t China. At one time it was with us w.r.t to Russia. Now if you want to call it being an angry wife, then do so by all means, frankly doesnt matter after all the long term implications has to be beared by India not us. India is already alienating with all its neighbours even BD and like they say Friends can change, neighbours cant be you guys need to realize this fact. The sooner you do the better it would be for the whole S.A region.



> As regards you not giving a damn, it does not matter if you do or don't. For India, "looks " & colour of the skin don't matter .No one has forgotten the presence of the 7th fleet in the Bay of Bengal in '71 nor has anyone forgotten the debacle of '62. Relevant lessons have been learnt & are not forgotten..ever.



Ask Shippla shety if the colour matters or not.



> India is not a perfect country but years of stability with regards to the basics of running a nation have given us a consistent foreign policy which no Govt messes with.
> 
> And, the 1st unwritten princlple of foreign policy is " what suits me in the short & long term".



Yeah yeah India this and India that. A piece of advice for you to come down to earth and see what in reality India is. Your Government went out of the league to accommodate US and yet you call it a stable foreign policy. While i would agree that India as compared to pakistan has more stable foreign policy but not that stable as you like to call it. Now we all know who backed off from the IPI project and for what reasons. We also know why India was going arms way to criticize China over Tibet and was hosting such anti Chinese campaign.

But anyways this thread is about BD building missiles and we should not turn it into another India vs Pakistan never ending debate.


----------



## third eye

IceCold said:


> Please! if anyone that needs to be told its your country men who are fed with nothing but GOI BS. *But anyways i would still like to know what you refer to it as lollipop? *
> 
> Pls refer to post # 48 .
> 
> 
> I was reffering it to the context of which you guys like to portray your developing relations with the US by calling it a long term strategic and what not partnership. My point was that it all comes down to the US interest and for now that interest clearly is with India w.r.t China. At one time it was with us w.r.t to Russia. Now if you want to call it being an angry wife, then do so by all means, frankly doesnt matter after all the long term implications has to be beared by India not us. India is already alienating with all its neighbours even BD and like they say Friends can change, neighbours cant be you guys need to realize this fact. The sooner you do the better it would be for the whole S.A region.
> 
> Like I said earlier, if India is making an error in judgement.. it will pay for it. Why don't you relax till then ?
> Ask Shippla shety if the colour matters or not.
> 
> Is this your idea of humour or simply a retort ?
> 
> Yeah yeah India this and India that. A piece of advice for you to come down to earth and see what in reality India is. Your Government went out of the league to accommodate US and yet you call it a stable foreign policy. While i would agree that India as compared to pakistan has more stable foreign policy but not that stable as you like to call it. Now we all know who backed off from the IPI project and for what reasons. We also know why India was going arms way to criticize China over Tibet and was hosting such anti Chinese campaign.
> 
> But anyways this thread is about BD building missiles and we should not turn it into another India vs Pakistan never ending debate.



Point taken.. lets revert to the topic.. espically since you have all the answers, luckily , our Govts dont need or take advice form us..


----------



## Contrarian

blain2 said:


> Those C-801s/802s are not a joke either. They can ruin your day just as badly as an Exocet/Harpoon. If its Chinese it does not mean that its non-functional. Its very easy to write them off when playing arm chair Adm, but an entirely different thing when you have to operate in an environment where the other side is known to have this Chinese capability.


But ofcourse. You hope for the best, and plan for the worst.



> C801 - Not too shabby at all. It is rumored that it was a C802 that took out the INS Hanit during the recent Israeli-Hizballah war.



Didnt take it out. Damaged it-that too when the ship had its radars and EW sensors as well as Barak Systems turned off. Any AShM would do that, i never said that it is not effective. It however lacks the kind of EW resistance or the manouvering capabilities exhibited by the aforementioned missiles.
I stick to my statement, BD is getting a decent AShM now, far better than the C-80x series.


----------



## Raquib

imran khan said:


> but you worship russia same like us



u stole my statement brother...


----------



## maqsad

So why didn't Bangladesh come to Pakistan for it's missile needs? Bitterness?


----------



## Imran Khan

Raquib said:


> u stole my statement brother...



ok next time you will try


----------



## Imran Khan

maqsad said:


> So why didn't Bangladesh come to Pakistan for it's missile needs? Bitterness?



un has some skills for transfer of missle tecnolgy thats why its under the limit


----------



## BanglaBhoot

maqsad said:


> So why didn't Bangladesh come to Pakistan for it's missile needs? Bitterness?



Bangladesh has taken the first step ..........

Not bitterness as national security is more important than such sentiments and we have already seen the Indian reaction with this purchase from China. Acquiring missiles from Pakistan would just aggravate tensions with India but I think its just a matter of time now.


----------



## Raquib

MBI Munshi said:


> Bangladesh has taken the first step ..........
> 
> Not bitterness as national security is more important than such sentiments and we have already seen the Indian reaction with this purchase from China. Acquiring missiles from Pakistan would just aggravate tensions with India but I think its just a matter of time now.



Bangladesh should pile up its defense cooperation with Pakistan and China as much as possible...
we should stop kissin india's *** rite now...


----------



## Black Stone

maqsad said:


> So why didn't Bangladesh come to Pakistan for it's missile needs? Bitterness?



I would think that Bangladesh realize that Chinese missile tech. is better and superior, and Pakistan's missile tech. are based on Chinese tech. anyways. So it is natural for Bangladesh to go directly to the source. 

Politically, it could be that they want to avoid upsetting India too much.


----------



## zenith_suv

Black Stone said:


> I would think that Bangladesh realize that Chinese missile tech. is better and superior, and Pakistan's missile tech. are based on Chinese tech. anyways. So it is natural for Bangladesh to go directly to the source.
> 
> Politically, it could be that they want to avoid upsetting India too much.



Yes of course - it would make perfect sense that way , with moderate relatiosn with China (currently) . India would rather have Bangladesh do business with China than the perennial enemy.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I think Bangladesh's defense procurement policies should no longer be dictated by what India thinks about it. India does not pay attention to what its neighbors think about its defense policies so why should its neighbors consider Indian sensibilities.


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> I think Bangladesh's defense procurement policies should no longer be dictated by what India thinks about it. India does not pay attention to what its neighbors think about its defense policies so why should its neighbors consider Indian sensibilities.



And Finacially how much Bangladesh is going to afford the defense procurement. Mr. Munshi it will be nowhere that India has to worry about it.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I think that Bangladesh could spend 6% of GDP on defense without any discomfort which would be around $12 billion. While small in comparison to India's defence budget it would be sufficient to procure some of the best military equipment and make things difficult for our neighbor if there was ever a war. Afghanistan and Vietnam had much smaller budgets but have managed to keep superpowers in abeyance and even inflicted some pain.


----------



## Raquib

MBI Munshi said:


> I think that Bangladesh could spend 6% of GDP on defense without any discomfort which would be around $12 billion. While small in comparison to India's defence budget it would be sufficient to procure some of the best military equipment and make things difficult for our neighbor if there was ever a war. Afghanistan and Vietnam had much smaller budgets but have managed to keep superpowers in abeyance and even inflicted some pain.



i agree..................


----------



## Imran Khan

check here

List of countries by military expenditures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Imran Khan

Rank Country Military expenditures (USD) Date of information 
&#8212; World Total 1,470,000,000,000 2008[1] 
&#8212; NATO Total 1,049,875,309,000 
1 United States 711,000,000,000 2009[2] 
&#8212; European Union Total 311,920,000,000 2007[3] 
2 France 65,392,432,500 2008-2009[4] 
3 United Kingdom 59,255,774,300 FY 2008-09[5] 
4 China 58,800,000,000 2008[6] 
5 Russia 50,000,000,000 2009[7][8] 
6 Japan 48,860,000,000 2008[9] 
7 Germany 45,930,000,000 2008[10] 
8 Italy 40,060,000,000 2008 (est.)[citation needed] 
9 Saudi Arabia 31,050,000,000 2008[11] 
10 South Korea 28,940,000,000 2008[12] 
11 India 26,500,000,000 2008-2009[1] 
12 Turkey 25,407,304,010 2008[citation needed] 
13 Brazil 25,396,731,055 2008[13] 
14 Australia 24,802,000,000 2008[14] 
15 Canada 18,695,342,000 2008-2009[15] 
16 Iraq 17,900,000,000 2008 
17 Spain 17,700,000,000 2008[citation needed] 
18 Netherlands 12,000,000,000 2008[16] 
19 Poland 10,838,000,000 2008[17] 
20 Republic of China (Taiwan) 10,500,000,000 2008 
21 Israel 9,444,000,000 2007 
22 Pakistan 7,800,000,000 2008 
23 Greece 7,648,561,000 2007 (est.)[18] 
24 Singapore 7,129,400,000 2007 
25 Sweden 6,309,137,714 2007[19] 
26 Iran 6,300,000,000 2005[20] 
27 Mexico 6,070,000,000 2006[21][22] 
28 Norway 5,725,000,000 2007 
29 North Korea 5,500,000,000 2005[23] 
30 Chile 5,193,000,000 2007[24] 
31 Indonesia 4,740,000,000 2008 
32 Argentina 4,300,000,000 NA 
33 South Africa 4,067,879,840 2008-2009[25] 
34 Belgium 4,000,000,000 2007[26] 
35 Venezuela 4,000,000,000 2007 
36 Portugal 3,497,800,000 2003 
37 Colombia 3,300,000,000 2005 
38 Egypt 3,300,000,000 2003[27] 
39 Denmark 3,271,600,000 2003 
40 Vietnam 3,200,000,000 2005 [28] 
41 Kuwait 3,007,000,000 2005 
42 Algeria 2,994,000,000 2005 
43 Austria 2,978,000,000 FY08[29] 
44 Romania 2,900,000,000 2007[30] 
45 Finland 2,800,000,000 FY06 
46 Switzerland 2,548,000,000 2005 
47 Morocco 2,306,000,000 2005 
48 Czech Republic 2,170,000,000 2004 
49 Ukraine 2,066,806,000 2008[31] 
50 Azerbaijan 2,000,000,000 2008[32] 
51 Angola 2,000,000,000 2005 
52 Peru 1,829,300,000 2008 [33] 
53 Thailand 1,775,000,000 NA 
54 Malaysia 1,690,000,000 NA 
55 United Arab Emirates 1,600,000,000 NA 
56 New Zealand 1,526,000,000 2008 
57 Slovakia 1,408,000,000 2008 
58 Jordan 1,392,000,000 2005 
59 Hungary 1,376,000,000 2007 
60 Philippines 1,348,000,000 2007 
61 Libya 1,300,000,000 2007 
62 Ireland 1,300,000,000 2007 
63 Serbia 1,200,000,000 2007 
64 Georgia 1,200,000,000 2007 
65 Croatia 1,140,000,000 2008 
66 Yemen 992,200,000 2005 
67 Syria 858,000,000 2005 
68 Bangladesh 836,900,000 2007 
69 Nigeria 737,600,000 2005 
70 Bulgaria 730,000,000 2007 
71 Qatar 694,000,000 2005 
72 Cuba 694,000,000 NA 
73 Bahrain 627,700,000 2005 
74 Sri Lanka 606,200,000 2005 
75 Sudan 587,000,000 2004 
76 Lebanon 540,600,000 2004 
77 Armenia 510,000,000 2008 
78 Lithuania 490,800,000 FY01 
79 Belarus 420,500,000 2006 
80 Ethiopia 400,000,000 2008/9[34][35] 
81 Cyprus 384,000,000 NA 
82 Uruguay 371,200,000 2005 
83 Slovenia 370,000,000 2007 
84 Tunisia 356,000,000 NA 
85 Madagascar 329,000,000 2005 
86 Botswana 325,500,000 2005 
87 Ethiopia 400,000,000 2008/9 
88 Brunei 290,700,000 2004 
89 Kenya 280,500,000 2005 
90 Estonia 259,000,000 FY06 
91 Oman 252,990,000 2005 
92 C&#244;te d'Ivoire 246,600,000 2005 
93 Albania 235,000,000 2007 
94 Bosnia and Herzegovina 234,300,000 NA 
95 Luxembourg 231,076,480 2003 
96 Cameroon 230,200,000 2005 
97 Kazakhstan 221,800,000 FY02 
98 Eritrea 220,100,000 2005 
99 Uzbekistan 200,000,000 NA 
100 Uganda 192,800,000 2005 
101 Dominican Republic 180,000,000 FY98 
102 Guatemala 169,800,000 2005 
103 El Salvador 161,700,000 2005 
104 Equatorial Guinea 152,200,000 2005 
105 Panama 150,000,000 2005 
106 Namibia 149,500,000 2005 
107 Bolivia 130,000,000 2005 
108 Zimbabwe 124,700,000 2005 
109 Afghanistan 122,400,000 2005 
110 Zambia 121,700,000 2005 
111 Guinea 119,700,000 2005 
112 Republic of Macedonia 117,710,000 2006 
113 Senegal 117,300,000 2005 
114 Cambodia 112,000,000 NA 
115 Mali 106,300,000 2005 
116 Nepal 104,900,000 2005 
117 Congo, Democratic Republic of the 103,700,000 2005 
118 Benin 100,900,000 2005 
119 Honduras 99,410,000 2005 
120 Turkmenistan 90,000,000 NA 
121 Latvia 87,000,000 2007 
122 Congo, Republic of the 85,220,000 2005 
123 Ghana 83,650,000 2005 
124 Costa Rica 83,460,000 2005 
125 Mozambique 78,030,000 2005 
126 Burkina Faso 74,830,000 2005 
127 Chad 68,950,000 2005 
128 Liberia 67,400,000 2005 
129 Trinidad and Tobago 66,720,000 2003 
130 Rwanda 53,660,000 2005 
131 Paraguay 53,100,000 2003 
132 Maldives 45,070,000 2005 
133 Niger 44,780,000 2005 
134 Malta 44,640,000 2005 
135 Burundi 43,900,000 2005 
136 Swaziland 41,600,000 2005 
137 Lesotho 41,100,000 2005 
138 Burma NA NA 
139 Fiji 36,000,000 2004 
140 Tajikistan 35,400,000 FY01 
141 Nicaragua 32,270,000 2005 
142 Jamaica 31,170,000 2003 
143 Togo 29,980,000 2005 
144 Djibouti 29,050,000 2005 
144 Iceland 26,000,000 2008[36] 
145 Haiti 25,960,000 2003 
146 Mongolia 23,100,000 FY02 
147 Somalia 22,340,000 2005 
148 Tanzania 21,200,000 2005 
149 Mauritania 19,320,000 2005 
150 Kyrgyzstan 19,200,000 FY01 
151 Belize 19,000,000 2005 
152 Papua New Guinea 16,900,000 2003 
153 Central African Republic 16,370,000 2005 
154 Malawi 15,810,000 2005 
155 Seychelles 14,850,000 2005 
156 Sierra Leone 14,250,000 2005 
157 Comoros 12,870,000 2005 
158 Mauritius 12,040,000 2005 
159 Laos 11,040,000 2005 
160 Guinea-Bissau 9,455,000 2005 
161 Moldova 8,700,000 2004 
162 Bhutan 8,281,000 2005 
163 Suriname 7,494,000 2005 
164 Cape Verde 7,178,000 2005 
165 Guyana 6,479,000 2003 
166 East Timor 4,400,000 FY03 
167 Bermuda, UK overseas territory 4,030,000 2001 
168 Gambia, The 1,547,000 2004 
169 San Marino 700,000 2005 
170 S&#227;o Tom&#233; and Pr&#237;ncipe 581,700 2004 


[edit] Stockholm International Peace Research Institute figures

The 15 countries with the largest defense budgets (2007)Rank Country Spending ($ b.) World Share (&#37 
&#8212; World Total 1339.0 100 
1 United States 547.0 45 
2 United Kingdom 59.7 5 
3 China 58.3 5 
4 France 53.6 4 
5 Japan 43.6 4 
6 Germany 36.9 3 
7 Russia 35.4 3 
8 Saudi Arabia 33.8 3 
9 Italy 33.1 3 
10 India 24.2 2 
11 South Korea 22.6 2 
12 Brazil 15.3 1 
13 Canada 15.2 1 
14 Australia 15.1 1 
15 Spain 14.6 1 


[edit] List of countries by military expenditure as a percentage of GDP
Please help improve this section by expanding it. Further information might be found on the talk page or at requests for expansion. (June 2008) 

Map of the military expenditures as a percentage of GDP by country.Below is a list of countries ranked by order of military expenditure as a percentage of GDP. This statistic reflects the importance of military buildup and army modernization for all countries. It also indicated how much priority each country places in military expenditure.

The greater a country spends on its military as a percentage of its GDP, the less money it will have to spend on other crucial aspects such as infrastructure and education, and the more likely it will come under scrutiny from other countries.[37]

The trend is that developing countries, especially Middle Eastern countries with emerging markets due to their oil wealth, and countries in proximity of conflict zones seem to be spending the most as a percentage of their GDP to modernize their military and to try to catch up with Western countries, which spend less as a result of having built a strong modernized military over the past few decades.

Rank Country Military expenditures as % of GDP Date of information 
1 North Korea 22.90 2003 est. 
2 Georgia 15.90[citation needed] 2007 est. 
3 Oman 11.40 2005 est. 
4 Qatar 10.00 2005 est. 
5 Saudi Arabia 10.00 2005 est. 
6 Iraq 8.60 2006 
7 Jordan 8.60 2006 
8 Israel 7.30 2006 
9 Yemen 6.60 2006 
10 Armenia 6.50 2001 
11 Eritrea 6.30 2006 est. 
12 Burundi 5.90 2006 est. 
13 Syria 5.90 2005 est. 
14 Colombia 5.70 2008 est.[38] 
15 Angola 5.70 2006 
16 Mauritania 5.50 2006 
17 Maldives

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raquib

imran khan said:


> Rank Country Military expenditures (USD) Date of information
> &#8212; World Total 1,470,000,000,000 2008[1]
> &#8212; NATO Total 1,049,875,309,000
> 1 United States 711,000,000,000 2009[2]
> &#8212; European Union Total 311,920,000,000 2007[3]
> 2 France 65,392,432,500 2008-2009[4]
> 3 United Kingdom 59,255,774,300 FY 2008-09[5]
> 4 China 58,800,000,000 2008[6]
> 5 Russia 50,000,000,000 2009[7][8]
> 6 Japan 48,860,000,000 2008[9]
> 7 Germany 45,930,000,000 2008[10]
> 8 Italy 40,060,000,000 2008 (est.)[citation needed]
> 9 Saudi Arabia 31,050,000,000 2008[11]
> 10 South Korea 28,940,000,000 2008[12]
> 11 India 26,500,000,000 2008-2009[1]



thnx for ur valuable information brother.......


----------



## su-47

MBI Munshi said:


> I think that Bangladesh could spend 6% of GDP on defense without any discomfort which would be around $12 billion. While small in comparison to India's defence budget it would be sufficient to procure some of the best military equipment and make things difficult for our neighbor if there was ever a war. Afghanistan and Vietnam had much smaller budgets but have managed to keep superpowers in abeyance and even inflicted some pain.



6% of GDP on military spending! Bangladesh is a poor country. even some of the richest nations on earth spend less than 6% on Defence.

Now i know that you guys are going to come on with India being a poor country and spending a lot on defence stuff, so let me save you the trouble. India is a poor country, and despite rising economy, poverty is one of the biggest problems plaguing india. however, india only spend only 2.1% of GDP on defnce in fiscal year 2007-2008. even that is considered high by many. 

Besides, what's the need to spend 6% on defence? bangladesh is under no threat of war. you want to spend 6% of GDP on defence, and divert funds from dvelopment, in order to antogonise India?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

68 Bangladesh 836,900,000 2007 

This is just too little. Bangladesh can easily spend 4-6 billion on defence and also make money out of it just like Pakistan. If BD can create a military infrastructure than 6% will eventually pay for itself.


----------



## p2prada

How will you spend 4-6 billion on defence with a 70 billion economy.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

p2prada said:


> How will you spend 4-6 billion on defence with a 70 billion economy.



We have a $150 billion outlay in our budget.


----------



## p2prada

MBI Munshi said:


> We have a $150 billion outlay in our budget.



Right, u can actually give some to pak and bail them out. Even China cannot claim they have an outlay twice the size of their economy like BD.


----------



## p2prada

MBI Munshi said:


> If BD can create a military infrastructure than 6% *will eventually pay for itself.*



A military is a drain on a country's resources. There are no returns. Nothing will pay for itself.


----------



## Vinod2070

Munshi, don't behave like an outright fool.

You are giving useless figures. There is no way Bangladesh can afford to spend 6&#37; on defence and 6% of a 70 billion GDP is still peanuts. Better focus on coming out of the LDC label.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I stated that it should be 6&#37; of GDP. Iam not an economist but $800 million is too little and 3-4 billion at this initial stage would not hurt Bangladesh.


----------



## su-47

3-4 billion wont hurt a nation if its around 3&#37; of GDP. 6% is too much! How many countries spend 6% of GDP on defence. You'll find that the ones who do are the very rich ones who can afford it, or poor countries with a very aggressive mentality, like North Korea.


----------



## Humanoid

MBI Munshi said:


> I stated that it should be 6% of GDP. Iam not an economist but $800 million is too little and 3-4 billion at this initial stage would not hurt Bangladesh.



I think the current line of thinking of hooking to a big brother (read China) makes some sense when with $800 million dollars of Military Budget.. BD is seriously exposed to India's might.. no matter whatever BD enthusiasts claims.. not sure under what political circumstance India would like to attack BD..though.Since India is neither Israel nor Russia to have political will or Petro dollars... we are just too laid back and happy ..go around...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Why am I getting advice from Indians on how BD should expend and expand its military budget? Its none of India's concern or business.


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## Imran Khan

its important i think


----------



## Imran Khan

look munshi were we are ?


----------



## Humanoid

MBI Munshi said:


> Why am I getting advice from Indians on how BD should expend and expand its military budget? Its none of India's concern or business.



stop your arrogant posture... .. what do you expect in a forum.. people just reading thru your post... and say.. "yes" .. ? 
every time I see your response I just laugh off from the chair.. I mean do you actually think before jumping onto your reply frenzy mode... ? All I stated is fact that you have agreed from time to time.. that you want to tow Pro China line... ... phew you are always on some thing...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Have you seen the other Indian posts giving me their opinion on how BD should utilize its military budget?


----------



## Goodperson

MBI Munshi said:


> Have you seen the other Indian posts giving me their opinion on how BD should utilize its military budget?



Funny stuff, Why start a thread on BD military then ? Just because you claim to writer, lawyer and what not and just want to have your views. 
Noticed Indians seldom starting threads on BD they only share opinions Its you who try to play cry baby when cornered with your whimsical views Remember your "Aggrived RAW" and Mossad thread?


----------



## Imran Khan




----------



## su-47

how come most of the developed world is unhappy?


----------



## Humanoid

su-47 said:


> how come most of the developed world is unhappy?



China is a happy nation..? well yaa..  very happy


----------



## Humanoid

MBI Munshi said:


> Have you seen the other Indian posts giving me their opinion on how BD should utilize its military budget?



You are a special one..


----------



## Black Stone

North Korea has no feelings.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

So Bangladesh is a happy nation. 

Bangladesh should spend more on its military but especially on procurement and R & D. BD would not only be happy but also feel safe and secure.


----------



## Black Stone

MBI Munshi said:


> So Bangladesh is a happy nation.
> 
> Bangladesh should spend more on its military but especially on procurement and R & D. BD would not only be happy but also feel safe and secure.



Where do you think the military should spend more on? Army, Navy, Airforce etc.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Black Stone said:


> Where do you think the military should spend more on? Army, Navy, Airforce etc.



1. Airforce

2. Army

3. Navy

BD weakness is in the skies. If India is prevented or restricted in the air it will have to come on land where it will be destroyed. 

If I had $4 billion to spend on defense I would spend it in this way. 

1. R & D - $500 million

2. Airforce - $1.5 billion

3. Army - $800 million 

4. Navy - $500 million

5. Personnel in the 3 services - $500 million

6. Intelligence - $200 million

I would of course try to gear up my economy so I can increase my defense budget to $6 - 8 billion in 3 years and in 5 years $12 billion. I would try to make defense a productive sector of the economy so we would need to manufacture weapons like Pakistan.


----------



## Black Stone

MBI Munshi said:


> 1. Airforce
> 
> 2. Army
> 
> 3. Navy
> 
> BD weakness is in the skies. If India is prevented or restricted in the air it will have to come on land where it will be destroyed.
> 
> If I had $4 billion to spend on defense I would spend it in this way.
> 
> 1. R & D - $500 million
> 
> 2. Airforce - $1.5 billion
> 
> 3. Army - $800 million
> 
> 4. Navy - $500 million
> 
> 5. Personnel in the 3 services - $500 million
> 
> 6. Intelligence - $200 million
> 
> I would of course try to gear up my economy so I can increase my defense budget to $6 - 8 billion in 3 years and in 5 years $12 billion. I would try to make defense a productive sector of the economy so we would need to manufacture weapons like Pakistan.



What about SAMs? what are your options for procurment?. Which do you prefer?.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Black Stone said:


> What about SAMs? what are your options for procurment?. Which do you prefer?.



Not being a military person I would need advice on what to procure. What do you think BD should get?


----------



## Vinod2070

MBI Munshi said:


> BD weakness is in the skies. *If India is prevented or restricted in the air it will have to come on land where it will be destroyed. *



Don't you have a lunatic asylum in Dhaka? Anyone!


----------



## Black Stone

MBI Munshi said:


> Not being a military person I would need advice on what to procure. What do you think Bd should get?



It depends on the scenario and the time of the perceived threat. If we dismiss a scenario, and just according to your requirements as in Bangladesh needs to focus on the Air since that is her weakest arm. Then I presume you would need to aquire good fighters and Anti Air SAMs.

Normally, that is the combonation you need to strengthen your Air defences, their might be some other factors too, but let's keep it simple. I would think that you would need to research the available fighters and SAMs. Also, for realism sake, you would need to be able to purchase these items under economical and political condition of the nation. Basically, procure what you can and knowing you can afford it.

Is there a preference of which nations arms Bangladesh prefers to buy from?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Planning for the defence of BD is lunacy? I guess India will take care of our defence requirements and needs. We can trust India to do a good job on that.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Black Stone said:


> Is there a preference of which nations arms Bangladesh prefers to buy from?.



So far BD has looked to China and Pakistan but if needed we would purchase from any country that can meet our defence needs. I would have to consider this a 5 year program and direct our finances and resources in that direction. What is important is that our defence industry would create huge employment and build-up new industrial sectors in the economy. I don't see it as a losing or wasteful concern since the civilian economy will have new avenues for growth.


----------



## Black Stone

MBI Munshi said:


> So far BD has looked to China and Pakistan but if needed we would purchase from any country that can meet our defence needs. I would have to consider this a 5 year program and direct our finances and resources in that direction. What is important is that our defence industry would create huge employment and build-up new industrial sectors in the economy. I don't see it as a losing or wasteful concern since the civilian economy will have new avenues for growth.



I think you should buy from China if you must purchase arms from another nation. This is because what Pakistan can offer, the Chinese can offer more and superior. (No offence to Pakistan). This is ofcourse in the interest of Bangladesh should she wants to enhance the Air Defence. Whether the Chinese would sell to you is another question which I could not answer. 

If we assume that they would sell to you, then this unlocks the catalogue of Chinese weapons to Bangladesh. I doubt the Chinese would offer you the top of the range gear like the Red Flag 10(S-300) and above. However, you can still purchase lower versions of the Red Flag series which still satisfy your requirements. 

In terms of Fighters, I am not sure since the Chinese have a complicated issue with the Russians in terms of rights even for their own reverse-engineered variants. If assume the best, that Russia has no problems with China's export of Russian reversed-engineered fighters. Then perhaps Bangladesh could ask for the Chinese Flankers.

The Flankers are good planes and I quite like them. China and India also have them in their Air Force, this proves that the Flanker is a good plane to possess for any nation.

Anyways, good luck to Bangladesh with weapons procurements, strengthening the Armed Forces is the duty of every nation whenever possible.


----------



## su-47

MBI Munshi said:


> 1. Airforce
> 
> 2. Army
> 
> 3. Navy
> 
> BD weakness is in the skies. If India is prevented or restricted in the air it will have to come on land where it will be destroyed.



wow. how easily you assume that IA will be destroyed. do you have any idea how difficult it will be for Bangladeshi Army to even stand up against the IA, much less destroy it? Read a little bit more about the capabilities of either army before posting crap.



MBI Munshi said:


> If I had $4 billion to spend on defense I would spend it in this way.
> 
> 1. R & D - $500 million
> 
> 2. Airforce - $1.5 billion
> 
> 3. Army - $800 million
> 
> 4. Navy - $500 million
> 
> 5. Personnel in the 3 services - $500 million
> 
> 6. Intelligence - $200 million



with $ 500 million, you can hardly build a navy. bangladesh will be left very vulnerable to indian naval blockade.



MBI Munshi said:


> I would of course try to gear up my economy so I can increase my defense budget to $6 - 8 billion in 3 years and in 5 years $12 billion. I would try to make defense a productive sector of the economy so we would need to manufacture weapons like Pakistan.



i think i completely agree with you on this point. a strong economy is needed to support a strong military. otherwise u end up like North Korea


----------



## p2prada

IceCold said:


> Pakistan for all its efforts does not get a lolly pop and by the way dont even give the example of Israel in this context. If India is making a mistake or not i frankly dont give a damn since the final price has to be paid by the Indians and not us *but remember one thing you guys are of the same skin we are, So dont even start comparing yourself with the west because they will never ever treat you like that you will always be a brown skin.* Oh and by the way if you start telling us how the US recently started looking towards India, well we have passed through the same era when US use to look us the same way, the cold war era and this time its no different either. US wants to contain China and India will be used to achieve that, the same way Russia was contained by using Pakistan. And if anyone who gets in line with the US demands its you. Remember who backed out from the IPI deal under whos pressure. Dont even get started on meeting demands.




Being brown does not in anyway compromise US position wrt india. They dont care if you are brown, black, white, hispanic, latino, oriental or even green, unless u have the "greens" to show for it.

India and US are partners. Pakistan was a drain to the US economy and was submissive to US policies while india provides business opportunities to americans.

US pressured India in sending 14000 troops to afghanistan. DiD we relent???

US pressured Pak to go to war. And pak relented. Not once but twice.




> same way Russia was contained by using Pakistan


Russia was contained using China. Pakistan was forced into a war by the US over Afghanistan.



> Remember who backed out from the IPI deal under whos pressure.


Indian concerns over the line is still not answered. US is not the only reason.


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> BD weakness is in the skies. If India is prevented or restricted in the air it will have to come on land where it will be destroyed.



This statement show the arrogance and stupidty. How is BD going to destroy one of the largest army personals in the world. And if I am wrong can you show how that would have been done, and please with some logical way. 

Also while explaning please do not put statements like pakistan will be the left flank and bangledesh will be the right flank, and China will be the front because others countries just do not join the theater of war just because Bangledesh wants to fight.

Regards


----------



## BanglaBhoot

su-47 said:


> do you have any idea how difficult it will be for Bangladeshi Army to even stand up against the IA,



The IA will not only be facing the BD army but the entire nation. If you read history you know what happens to foreign armies in a hostile land. They eventually get wiped out by a combination of the regular army, guerrilla forces and the local population.


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> The IA will not only be facing the BD army but the entire nation. If you read history you know what happens to foreign armies in a hostile land. They eventually get wiped out by a combination of the regular army, guerrilla forces and the local population.



If IA get fraustrated with guerrilla warfare and throws a nuclear bomb into BD, then what would say about that Mr. Munshi.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

jeypore said:


> If IA get fraustrated with guerrilla warfare and throws a nuclear bomb into BD, then what would say about that Mr. Munshi.



Am empty threat .......


----------



## BanglaBhoot

jeypore said:


> If IA get fraustrated with guerrilla warfare and throws a nuclear bomb into BD, then what would say about that Mr. Munshi.



An empty threat .......


----------



## Vinod2070

Let's hope it doesn't come to that.

Imagine punishing an entire nation for the stupidity of one man!


----------



## su-47

MBI Munshi said:


> The IA will not only be facing the BD army but the entire nation. If you read history you know what happens to foreign armies in a hostile land. They eventually get wiped out by a combination of the regular army, guerrilla forces and the local population.



again with the occupation theory. Mr. Munshi, IA has no plans to occupy Bangladesh. if that were the case, then IA would have occupied in 1971, when IA was already in Bangladesh, and Bangladesh did not even have a proper army. 

Ok, now imagine this. IA sends in 300 000 troops into Bangladesh with over 1000 tanks, thousands of pieces of artillery, and with cover of IAF. The bangladeshi air force, numerically and qualitatively vastly inferior, is destroyed almost immediately. With no proper air cover the bangladeshi army cannot fight an open war. Bangladeshi tanks and artillery pieces are subject to constant aerial attacks by MiG-27s and Jaguars. IAF may lose a few planes to MANPADS, but its not enough to stop them attacking Bangladeshi positions from beyond the range of MANPADs.


The IN at the same time, blockades bangladesh completely from the sea. The Bangladeshi Navy is taken out completely by a vastly superior IN. The IAF and IA destroy high priority targets within bangladesh, crippling the nation. then the IA immediately withdraws before bangladeshis can mount a proper gueriila force. Once in indian territory, the IA immediately establish defensive positions. Meanwhile IN conitnues blockade and IAF keeps bombing bangladeshi targets. 

how will bangladesh cope with such a situation?


----------



## Vinod2070

^^ You just burst a tiny bubble.

Don't be so cruel.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

su-47 said:


> Ok, now imagine this. IA sends in 300 000 troops into Bangladesh with over 1000 tanks, thousands of pieces of artillery, and with cover of IAF. The bangladeshi air force, numerically and qualitatively vastly inferior, is destroyed almost immediately. With no proper air cover the bangladeshi army cannot fight an open war. Bangladeshi tanks and artillery pieces are subject to constant aerial attacks by MiG-27s and Jaguars. IAF may lose a few planes to MANPADS, but its not enough to stop them attacking Bangladeshi positions from beyond the range of MANPADs.
> 
> 
> The IN at the same time, blockades bangladesh completely from the sea. The Bangladeshi Navy is taken out completely by a vastly superior IN. The IAF and IA destroy high priority targets within bangladesh, crippling the nation. then the IA immediately withdraws before bangladeshis can mount a proper gueriila force. Once in indian territory, the IA immediately establish defensive positions. Meanwhile IN conitnues blockade and IAF keeps bombing bangladeshi targets.



Hate to burst the Indian bubble but you guys must be really terrified of the consequences of a war with Bangladesh. The Indians would actually commit so much material and men to Bangladesh that it would leave all its other fronts vulnerable. Thanks for your insight into utter stupidity and fictionalized warfare. I am sure the US invasion of Afghanistan looked wonderful on paper but in reality it now appears to suck. Your conception of warfare with Bangladesh is highly optimistic and probably only belongs to your highly immature imagination. I can imagine the Indian generals pissing in their pants at the prospect of a prolonged conflict in the East.


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> I can imagine the Indian generals pissing in their pants at the prospect of a prolonged conflict in the East.



I must say you are Mr. Munshi utterly very naive about the arm forces, and you are very overly confident about your countries defending skills.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

It is just war for India but it is a matter of survival for Bangladesh. That has an important psychological effect and India knows it.


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> It is just war for India but it is a matter of survival for Bangladesh. That has an important psychological effect and India knows it.



Did you Know Mr. Munshi that Bangladesh military aids where predominatly from Inida and Russia, or you are just naive enough not to believe this. And If India wanted to capture Bangladesh why would they give military Aid?

You are clearly not making any sense beside screaming from top of your lungs of how much you hate India. I think your country men or your politicians or even your military personal would think other wise. Your are just propagadist.


----------



## su-47

MBI Munshi said:


> Hate to burst the Indian bubble but you guys must be really terrified of the consequences of a war with Bangladesh. The Indians would actually commit so much material and men to Bangladesh that it would leave all its other fronts vulnerable. Thanks for your insight into utter stupidity and fictionalized warfare. I am sure the US invasion of Afghanistan looked wonderful on paper but in reality it now appears to suck. Your conception of warfare with Bangladesh is highly optimistic and probably only belongs to your highly immature imagination. I can imagine the Indian generals pissing in their pants at the prospect of a prolonged conflict in the East.



Mr. Munshi, it would take more than your ranting to burst my bubble. Ok, let me proceed to disassemble your theory. 

Firstly, the scenario i described was that of a total war, one where India aims to crush Bangladesh. In any less intense conflict, india needs to send only much less men and material to the east to shore up defenses, and the naval blockade and aerial bombardment will be enough to have the Bangladeshi generals and politicians pissing in their pants and calling for ceasefire. 

Now about, leaving our fronts open. we can call in reserves to guard our borders with China and Pakistan. Also, a lot of our tanks and air craft are stationed in various parts of india that do not share a border with either china or pakistan, so bringing in that equipment to crush bangladesh will not leave our borders vulnerable. additionally, india stations more troops than necessary at the border so removing a few of them wont chnage the status quo. 

Also, Pakistan right now is in no position to wage another war. Even if they were, they wouldn't want to start a war with India over Bangladesh, knowing that Indian troops still outnumber them, and have better equipment, and that the conflict can become nuclear. in the case of china, Sino-Indian relations have been better than ever since '62. they wouldnt want a war with India that will jeopardize that relationship, or one that might go nuclear and destroy the prosperity they worked so hard to achieve. remember that china did not intervene in 1965, 1971 or 1999. why should they interfere now?

so overall, the scenario i proposed is not a mere fantasy, but one that is very much possible.

Mr. Munshi, please don't call people' theories stupid without analyzing the situation properly in an objective manner. Otherwise it'll just end up making you look stupid.


----------



## Nihat

I'm just curious - why does MR. Munshi constantly play up words like WAR , WAR and more WAR between India and BD . Why will there be a war.

I understand hypothetical scenarios are common in defense forums but this is too much . The nations are not even close to a conflict , let alone a full scale war.

The thread was about BD missile arsenal so does anyone know exactly what missiles are inducted in BD forces because it's hard to find on google.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I should clarify here that the procurement of missiles had Indians screaming that BD wanted war and they started coming up with scenarios. BD's acquisition of weapons is the country's right and does not necessarily indicate war will happen or is desired. On the Indian hypothesis about a war they seem to assume that it will be short and not require long term commitments. They clearly have not learnt anything from the Kashmir experience. Kashmir has far smaller population but an insurgency was kept up for decades. Bangladesh has a population of 150 million and more than half are below the age of 40. How long could India sustain a war against a hostile population that large. It should also be in the minds of India's military planners that there are several insurgencies in the Indian states surrounding Bangladesh. The whole Eastern side of India would become unstable if is there was war with Bangladesh. I can just see Indian Generals s******* themselves at the prospect of subduing such a conflagration. However, war is far from my thoughts. I would just like to see Bangladesh build up its military forces and increase its budget allocations in this sector.


----------



## Nihat

Great them - building up a strong defense is every nations right and BD is no different , so lets put off the India-BD scenario debate and get the thread back to what it is supposed to be . BD missile prog.

Since you are a native BD citizen , you'll know Mr. Munshi that what missiles ranges does BD possess and with what payload to range ratio .


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Nihat said:


> Since you are a native BD citizen , you'll know Mr. Munshi that what missiles ranges does BD possess and with what payload to range ratio .



These issues were discussed extensively on the first three pages of this thread.


----------



## Logic note

MBI Munshi said:


> I should clarify here that the procurement of missiles had Indians screaming that BD wanted war and they started coming up with scenarios. BD's acquisition of weapons is the country's right and does not necessarily indicate war will happen or is desired. On the Indian hypothesis about a war they seem to assume that it will be short and not require long term commitments. They clearly have not learnt anything from the Kashmir experience. Kashmir has far smaller population but an insurgency was kept up for decades. Bangladesh has a population of 150 million and more than half are below the age of 40. How long could India sustain a war against a hostile population that large. It should also be in the minds of India's military planners that there are several insurgencies in the Indian states surrounding Bangladesh. The whole Eastern side of India would become unstable if is there was war with Bangladesh. I can just see Indian Generals s******* themselves at the prospect of subduing such a conflagration. However, war is far from my thoughts. I would just like to see Bangladesh build up its military forces and increase its budget allocations in this sector.



Lol Indians are making more factories and car .. incresing the polution .
well it will increase the rate of global warming and the rest will be done by increasing sea level . 
by the way even our friends in China are helping us in this war .


----------



## BanglaBhoot

It doesn't seem to have occurred to Indians that if BD sinks so does India. What makes Indians think rising sea levels will only affect Bangladesh? Several of your major cities will go under water if climate changes does have the effects that have been predicted. So far it is all speculation and Indian propaganda. If sea waters do rise Bombay will disappear with its film industry as will Madras, Calicut, Cochin and Calcutta. 

I am sure not many Indians will be jumping with joy over that prospect. 

*Effects of global warming on India*

Several effects of global warming, including steady sea level rise, increased cyclonic activity, and changes in ambient temperature and precipitation patterns, have impacted or are projected to impact India. Ongoing sea level rises have submerged several low-lying islands in the Sundarbans, displacing thousands of people.[3] Temperature rises on the Tibetan Plateau, which are causing Himalayan glaciers to retreat, may reduce the flow rate of the Ganges, Brahmaputra, Yamuna, and other major rivers; hundreds of thousands of farmers depend on these rivers.[4] According to a 2007 World Wide Fund for Nature (WWF) report, the Indus River may run dry for the same reason.[5]

Environmental

Increased landslides and flooding are projected to impact such states as Assam.[6] Ecological disasters, such as a 1998 coral bleaching event that killed off more than 70% of corals in the reef ecosystems off Lakshadweep and the Andamans, and was brought on by elevated ocean temperatures tied to global warming, are also projected to become increasingly common.[7][8][9

Economic

The Indira Gandhi Institute of Development Research has reported that, if the predictions relating to global warming made by the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change come to fruition, climate-related factors could cause India's GDP to decline by up to 9%; contributing to this would be shifting growing seasons for major crops such as rice, production of which could fall by 40%. Around seven million people are projected to be displaced due to, among other factors, submersion of parts of Mumbai and Chennai, if global temperatures were to rise by a mere 2 °C (3.6 °F).[10]

Global warming in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nihat

Global warming is a worldwide phenomenon - every country will be effected in one way or another , but how is it related to " Bangladesh building missile arsenal"


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Well tell that Login note who thought he was being intelligent by brining in climate change.


----------



## Logic note

MBI Munshi said:


> It doesn't seem to have occurred to Indians that if BD sinks so does India. What makes Indians think rising sea levels will only affect Bangladesh? Several of your major cities will go under water if climate changes does have the effects that have been predicted. So far it is all speculation and Indian propaganda. If sea waters do rise Bombay will disappear with its film industry as will Madras, Calicut, Cochin and Calcutta.
> 
> I am sure not many Indians will be jumping with joy over that prospect.
> 
> *Effects of global warming on India*
> 
> Several effects of global warming, including steady sea level rise, increased cyclonic activity, and changes in ambient temperature and precipitation patterns, have impacted or are projected to impact India. Ongoing sea level rises have submerged several low-lying islands in the Sundarbans, displacing thousands of people.[3] Temperature rises on the Tibetan Plateau, which are causing Himalayan glaciers to retreat, may reduce the flow rate of the Ganges, Brahmaputra, Yamuna, and other major rivers; hundreds of thousands of farmers depend on these rivers.[4] According to a 2007 World Wide Fund for Nature (WWF) report, the Indus River may run dry for the same reason.[5]
> 
> Environmental
> 
> Increased landslides and flooding are projected to impact such states as Assam.[6] Ecological disasters, such as a 1998 coral bleaching event that killed off more than 70% of corals in the reef ecosystems off Lakshadweep and the Andamans, and was brought on by elevated ocean temperatures tied to global warming, are also projected to become increasingly common.[7][8][9
> 
> Economic
> 
> The Indira Gandhi Institute of Development Research has reported that, if the predictions relating to global warming made by the Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change come to fruition, climate-related factors could cause India's GDP to decline by up to 9%; contributing to this would be shifting growing seasons for major crops such as rice, production of which could fall by 40%. Around seven million people are projected to be displaced due to, among other factors, submersion of parts of Mumbai and Chennai, if global temperatures were to rise by a mere 2 °C (3.6 °F).[10]
> 
> Global warming in India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



lol Munshi ji ..
heard of something called sarcasm


----------



## Logic note

MBI Munshi said:


> Well tell that Login note who thought he was being intelligent by brining in climate change.



there is nothing intelligent here wherever you are my dear friend .. only hate and bitterness against India .. 
sarcasm is the best way to deal with it .


----------



## Kasrkin

It is often said, and should be noted, that in online correspondance "sarcasm" is something to be avioded because it is much harder to tell when you cant hear the person's tone.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Sarcasm can also backfire as in this case.....

Take note Logic note


----------



## Logic note

MBI Munshi said:


> Sarcasm can also backfire as in this case.....
> 
> Take note Logic note



no my dear friend .. only hate and bitterness backfires


----------



## Logic note

Kasrkin said:


> It is often said, and should be noted, that in online correspondance "sarcasm" is something to be avioded because it is much harder to tell when you cant hear the person's tone.



Lol sarcasm is lot about irony .. intended to sneeringly, slyly, jest or mock a person, situation or thing.

if people cant see sarcasm in matter or meaning they must be dumb


----------



## Kasrkin

It is a natural of part of how a human brain receives and interprets knowledge. Even if you think that one is 'dumb' for not catching your 'sneering' texted line of thought, fact of the matter is that a lot of people DO come to this forum with similiar intellects to what you displayed in the pretext of 'jesting' your fellow forum member.

And also as I recall, it is clearly stated in the forum rules, if you would bother to read them, that any sort of 'sarcastic' posts are disallowed. Probably for the reasons I noted above. So it is perfectly understandable if MBI Munshi confused your attempts at jesting for genuine stupidity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logic note

Kasrkin said:


> It is a natural of part of how a human brain receives and interprets knowledge. Even if you think that one is 'dumb' for not catching your 'sneering' texted line of thought, fact of the matter is that a lot of people DO come to this forum with similiar intellects to what you displayed in the pretext of 'jesting' your fellow forum member.
> 
> And also as I recall, it is clearly stated in the forum rules, if you would bother to read them, that any sort of 'sarcastic' posts are disallowed. Probably for the reasons I noted above. So it is perfectly understandable if MBI Munshi confused your attempts at jesting for genuine stupidity.



Sarcasm is the only way to tackle stupidity .. articles written in hate and bitterness without any facts comes under stupidity . and by the way facts is not quoting self again and again .. it comes under stupidity 

Stupidity (also called fatuity) is the property a person, action or belief instantiates by virtue of having or being indicative of low intelligence or *poor learning abilities.* Stupidity is distinct from irrationality because stupidity denotes an *incapability or unwillingness to properly consider the relevant information.*

Thirdly .. Rules are guidelines under which humans can innvoate based on situation .. without this flexibility there is no innovation .. we would have lived in stone ages .


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Logic note said:


> Sarcasm is the only way to tackle stupidity .. articles written in hate and bitterness without any facts comes under stupidity . and by the way facts is not quoting self again and again .. it comes under stupidity
> 
> Stupidity (also called fatuity) is the property a person, action or belief instantiates by virtue of having or being indicative of low intelligence or *poor learning abilities.* Stupidity is distinct from irrationality because stupidity denotes an *incapability or unwillingness to properly consider the relevant information.*
> 
> Thirdly .. Rules are guidelines under which humans can innvoate based on situation .. without this flexibility there is no innovation .. we would have lived in stone ages .



What is so intelligent and rational about putting a comment up on climate change on a thread about Bangladesh missile procurement. 

You are just showing your aptitude for innovative interpretation which in everyday language is called plain dishonesty. You were not intending sarcasm you were just caught out by better intelligence. Now you are trying to cover up your stupidity.


----------



## Logic note

MBI Munshi said:


> you were just caught out by better intelligence. .



lol 
Narcissism


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Logic note said:


> lol
> Narcissism



A silly and inane response from an immature mind.


----------



## Vinod2070

MBI Munshi said:


> A silly and inane response from an immature mind.



Just read you own posts!


----------



## Logic note

MBI Munshi said:


> A silly and inane response from an immature mind.



I salute you o Master of Intelligence .


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Vinod2070 said:


> Just read you own posts!



I believe you are the guru of meaningless and idiotic commentary on PDF. Your presence on this forum demeans us all and lowers the standard of discussion. It is a sad reflection on India that they rely on fools like you to defend them.


----------



## Goodperson

Mr so called barrister took part in derailing the thread now accuses others of idiotic and meaningless comments go even further to generalize to the whole nation.
Mr so called writer makes money on writing about the neighbor nation adds his fantasies for his livelihood. Mr so called writer does not have anything good to write or mention about his nation he seems to be in criminal activities in his own country one can find sources about the same on internet.

Barrister got caught with his hand in the cookie jar ! 

Look at topic starters post the thread is already derailed.


----------



## digitaltiger

MBI Munshi said:


> I understand Pakistan and Bangladesh are jointly building warships now. This development seems to have the Indians worried at least -
> 
> Mr Munsi,
> 
> I see that u take great pleasure in writing that, but My dear bro do u really thing u can make a difference and could really survive in case of a war with China or Pakistan( If u poke your nose with your stupid missle and building warship programme blah blah(whatever) ) You will be back to your olden days where u have started from.


----------



## Kasrkin

> Thirdly .. Rules are guidelines under which humans can innvoate based on situation .. without this flexibility there is no innovation .. we would have lived in stone ages



Inability to follow simple rules is what would lead us to the stone age.


----------



## T-Rex

digitaltiger said:


> MBI Munshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand Pakistan and Bangladesh are jointly building warships now. This development seems to have the Indians worried at least -
> 
> Mr Munsi,
> 
> I see that u take great pleasure in writing that, but My dear bro do u really thing u can make a difference and could really survive in case of a war with China or Pakistan( If u poke your nose with your stupid missle and building warship programme blah blah(whatever) ) You will be back to your olden days where u have started from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to states like India some countries have the right to have defence forces and some don't and it's quite clear they think that India is in the first category and Bangladesh is in the second category. It's a waste of time and energy discussing anything with people who have this kind of wicked mentality.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vinod2070

MBI Munshi said:


> I believe you are the guru of meaningless and idiotic commentary on PDF. Your presence on this forum demeans us all and lowers the standard of discussion. It is a sad reflection on India that they rely on fools like you to defend them.



*And it is a credit to the success of "operation searchlight" that fools like you have to fill in for "intellectual" in Bangladesh. (@Flintlock 2008-2010)*

You are a demeaning person and nothing can demean you further.

You sheer hatred to your benefactor makes you a species unto your own. An ungrateful traitor.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Vinod2070 said:


> *You sheer hatred to your benefactor makes you a species unto your own. An ungrateful traitor.*


*

It has been established in another thread that India is no benefactor to BD and whatever BD may owe India has been paid in full and with interest. 

I do not see how under this analysis one who is suspicious of Indian motives can be described as a traitor. 

Who is an Indian to determine whether someone is a traitor or not to Bangladesh. That is entirely for Bangladeshis to decide as they did in 1975 in 1991 and again in 2001.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

You conveniently forget the cookie jar case of 2008!


----------



## T-Rex

Vinod2070 said:


> You conveniently forget the cookie jar case of 2008!



You conveniently forget the traitors that are on the payroll of the RAW. You're indeed the guru of the most idiotic and wicked posts and that says something about your character.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Logic note

MBI Munshi said:


> I
> Who is an Indian to determine whether someone is a traitor or not to Bangladesh. That is entirely for Bangladeshis to decide as they did in 1975 in 1991 and again in 2001.



No my dear friend .. We dont decide .. your behavior decide what you are .. we just call you what you are .

and yes all the doings of Bangaldesh is reflecting in the result .. reaching top of list of failed states

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

I hope the few people we have here don't reflect the general population of Bangladesh.

They have given a generally poor account of themselves. Abusive and uncultured, ungrateful and wicked, corrupt and egotistic.

They may almost succeed in making people lose their love for their culture and the country.

I am going to stop responding to these guys for some days. These stupid guys are dragging people down to their stupid level and no doubt they will win with their experience.


----------



## Raquib

MBI Munshi said:


> I believe you are the guru of meaningless and idiotic commentary on PDF. Your presence on this forum demeans us all and lowers the standard of discussion. It is a sad reflection on India that they rely on fools like you to defend them.



I couldn't agree more with you dude...
1 thing i couldnt live myself without saying in every ruined topic u'll see there must be a touch of an Indian...
last but not least tey are bringing disgrace to this FORUM...!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-Rex

Raquib said:


> I couldn't agree more with you dude...
> 1 thing i couldnt live myself without saying in every ruined topic u'll see there must be a touch of an Indian...
> last but not least tey are bringing disgrace to this FORUM...!



There's no reason to be angry with these Indians, after all, they are simply earning their living.


----------



## T-Rex

Vinod2070 said:


> I hope the few people we have here don't reflect the general population of Bangladesh.
> 
> They have given a generally poor account of themselves. Abusive and uncultured, ungrateful and wicked, corrupt and egotistic.
> 
> They may almost succeed in making people lose their love for their culture and the country.
> 
> I am going to stop responding to these guys for some days. These stupid guys are dragging people down to their stupid level and no doubt they will win with their experience.



Perhaps the few Indians on this forum reflect the general population of Bangladesh, if that pleases Mr. vinod.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

T-Rex said:


> There's no reason to be angry with these Indians, after all, they are simply earning their living.



Or are they just simple minded ......................?


----------



## Raquib

T-Rex said:


> digitaltiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to states like India some countries have the right to have defence forces and some don't and it's quite clear they think that India is in the first category and Bangladesh is in the second category. It's a waste of time and energy discussing anything with people who have this kind of wicked mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey T-rex, you stole my words dude...
Click to expand...


----------



## Luftwaffe

First i do not believe this..even if its true instead of going for this they should save money for what they suffer every year by those raging Floods..


----------



## Luftwaffe

Pakistan is always there to help Bangladesh...no need to develop!! i mean impossible for them to develop thou. We Pakistani's will help you.


----------



## Black Stone

luftwaffe said:


> no need to develop!! i mean impossible for them to develop thou.



What did you mean by this?.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

luftwaffe said:


> First i do not believe this..even if its true instead of going for this they should save money for what they suffer every year by those raging Floods..



going thru the topic would make you believe it as i'm sure you did not...and i believe every country faces natural disaster even the USA...still they are ruling over the world...then why do think its impossible for Bangladesh to just come out of the poverty line and become a developed nation if we try??
Could you please answer this to me elaborately?


----------



## Raquib

luftwaffe said:


> Pakistan is always there to help Bangladesh...no need to develop!! i mean impossible for them to develop thou. We Pakistani's will help you.



what do mean by "no need to develop"??? im quite shocked by your statement.... we are going thru a very good relation with Pakistan doesnt mean our whole economy has to depend on Pakistan...I have full respect towards Pakistan and its people...and still im carrying on with this...
and look at your statement...in a word,shocking...!!


----------



## DarkStar

this guy luftwaffe is obviously not a Pakistani. Though I don't know the real origin of this troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

I am with the Idea that Bangladesh should develop as much as possible and and much as needed to secure her borders and interests. Remember, the biggest problem of this sort that Bangladesh has, as far as I know, is India. So, keeping in mind the scale of Indian Army and its weopon system, Bangladesh has not only the right but the neccessity to built any thing and everything that helps secure her borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Luftwaffe

lol dark star sir call me anything at the end of the day i'm a Proud Pakistani..its very simple when you trust a brother country you do not need those missiles...simply buy them from your neighbour..try to invest in developing the nation as a whole. Again i am not one of th ose on the forum who suggest!! i give my opinion whether someone reject it or not i would be than happy to help Bangladesh have nukes..


----------



## Raquib

luftwaffe said:


> lol dark star sir call me anything at the end of the day i'm a Proud Pakistani..its very simple when you trust a brother country you do not need those missiles...simply buy them from your neighbour..try to invest in developing the nation as a whole. Again i am not one of th ose on the forum who suggest!! i give my opinion whether someone reject it or not i would be than happy to help Bangladesh have nukes..



Im still waiting for your answer luftwaffe...


----------



## khabib

sirsharif said:


> Bangladesh ordinance factory does procure its own missiles through technology transfers such as the QW-2 MANPAD and it is likely to start production of C-802 through technology transfers as this anti-ship missile is very effective, being comparable to the US harpoon in performance but small enough to fit on small attack craft.
> 
> Bangladesh Navy already uses an older version of the Italian Otomat missile on its South Korean Ulsan class frigates but the Otomat MK2 block 4 is the most advanced Italian anti-ship missile and this is the one Bangladesh will procure according to the article.
> 
> As for the Turkish Aselsan Shorad missiles, it is a powerful short range air defense missile that will be used to protect army installations but in the future a long range SAM will definitely be needed.




Bangladesh got some Hq-2 missle as replacement for older HN-5 missle. however, total import number is not that high for local assembly as the moderator of BDMILITARY forum like to make fuss about. With Awami league in power this is highly unlikely we will see some significant import of chineese harware within next 5 yrs if not from previous order. 

No need to base a claim on someone else propaganda !!


----------



## khabib

third eye said:


> Mr " Must Blame India" Munshi,
> 
> Why don't you relax..? Don't take yourself so seriously.
> 
> The sun will still shine , flowers will still bloom & birds will still fly when we are gone.
> 
> Why don't we just sit back & enjoy ourselves while we are around instead of cribbing & finding fault all the time ?
> 
> Seriously, what impact can the Msl devp prog of BD have any where except in BD..pls go ahead & arm yourselves for all its worth.
> 
> But.. just enjoy yourself & stop cribbing forever.
> 
> What you & I write luckily does not matter much when Govts in S Asia decide, having let off your steam.. let them decide . Under the circumstances that have been invariably been compelled to function, most they have not been very far from taking the best decsion.



i am not balming india I am blaming ourself the bangladeshi people.
Farakkah took place because this Mujib sign the agreement and now
the Damn in Tipramukh will be sign by Awami league Govt. 

When you have Bivison in your house do not blame outsider !!


----------



## TopCat

khabib said:


> Bangladesh got some Hq-2 missle as replacement for older HN-5 missle. however, total import number is not that high for local assembly as the moderator of BDMILITARY forum like to make fuss about. With Awami league in power this is highly unlikely we will see some significant import of chineese harware within next 5 yrs if not from previous order.
> 
> No need to base a claim on someone else propaganda !!



Within first few days in office AL govt approved huge defence spending which includes 3 frigates, tanks, missiles etc.. Hasina's first official visit scheduled to china. AL also pushing very hard for tri nation rail and road link with China. Our communicatioan minister already visted china, foreign minister now in Myanmar.

Whoever party in power you have to respect them as the Govt of Bangladesh. But when you go to polling booth you vote for your party of choice. Thats the rule of the game.......


----------



## TopCat

khabib said:


> i am not balming india I am blaming ourself the bangladeshi people.
> Farakkah took place because this Mujib sign the agreement and now
> the Damn in Tipramukh will be sign by Awami league Govt.
> 
> When you have Bivison in your house do not blame outsider !!



There was no Farakka treaty signed by Mujib.
Bangladesh govt is not signing any treaty with India regarding Tipaimuk if that was used for irrigation. Read the recent news and what our finance minister talking about after visiting sylhet.
You are blaming others for propagand yet you are throwing all kind of unfounded story here and there in this forum.


----------



## khabib

iajdani said:


> Within first few days in office AL govt approved huge defence spending which includes 3 frigates, tanks, missiles etc.. Hasina's first official visit scheduled to china. AL also pushing very hard for tri nation rail and road link with China. Our communicatioan minister already visted china, foreign minister now in Myanmar.
> 
> Whoever party in power you have to respect them as the Govt of Bangladesh. But when you go to polling booth you vote for your party of choice. Thats the rule of the game.......



Get the facts straight before you post your comment in reply !!


----------



## khabib

iajdani said:


> There was no Farakka treaty signed by Mujib.
> Bangladesh govt is not signing any treaty with India regarding Tipaimuk if that was used for irrigation. Read the recent news and what our finance minister talking about after visiting sylhet.
> You are blaming others for propagand yet you are throwing all kind of unfounded story here and there in this forum.



I would like to see people have minimum knowledge before promoted
to Lt. Col.


----------



## Nazrul Islam

The discussion seems very interesting, with some patronizing attitude from the Indians as usual. I understand India has a grand plan to be a major world player, and they are more concerned with China rather than Pakistan and much less Bangladesh. But how can India dominate the region without winning the trust of its neighbours? 

I understand India has longstanding issues with Pakistan, and as Bangladesh, as part of Pakistan, chose not to be with India in 1948, naturally Bangladesh inherited some of these issues despite parting path with Pakistan in 1971. But what are the existing issues that come between India and Bangladesh??

1. India, despite its claim to be a secular state, is dominated by Hindus. And the Hindus who usually hold power have a deep hatred towards their muslim brothers ( be it Indian, Pakistani or Bangladeshi).
A major indicator of this mentality is the victory of BJP (A hardline Hindu Party, similar to their muslim counterpart Jamaat e Islami of Bangladesh and Pakistan). Imagine Bangladesh being ruled by Jamaatis, that is an unbelievable scenerio, yet a billion Indians did just that with their hardline Hindu party. Indian army also sidelines any muslims from joining the military, making the army very one dimensional in their vision, hence they treat Bangladesh and Pakistan on the same angle even though the difference is vast.

2. Like Pakistan, Bangladesh was geographically sidelined by Lord Mountbatten when he chalked up the map of the subcontinent, giving strategically important regions to India, but in case of Bangladesh it is more seviere. Unlike Pakistan, Bangladesh is almost entirely surrounded by India. Although there is no major territory claim by Bangladesh, the claustrophobia of Bangladesh is used by the Indians well when there's a need for bilateral trade and watersharing agreements.

3. Indian heavy-handedness in patrolling the Bangladesh India Border region. Every week one or two Bangladeshis are shot down by Indian border patrols. The Padua incident where 22 Indian solders were killed by Bangladeshi is just an example that if Bangladesh wants they can be equally brutal, but we choose not to because we love peace. And the fencing of the border is just shameful, in a world where nations are benefiting from mutual trust, India is bringing technology from Israel to fence its border like Israel did in Gaza and West Bank. It can be a very ominous indication to Bangladesh that India might one day try to dominate Bangladesh fully like what Israel is doing with the Palestanians.

4. Dominance of trade, as India flood substandard cheap products in Bangladeshi market, they vigourously resist Bangladeshi products going in to India, creating imbalance in trade. Ineffective SAARC (a Bangladeshi initiative) is a glaring proof of Indias lack of interest in working with its neighbours. While Europeans benefit from strong regional cooperation, India is hellbent in dominating the region at the expense of its neighbours.

5. Indian arms race with China, which increases the sense of insecurity is clearly evident, as Pakistan has no other option but to bolster her defenses. Indian "defense" is more geared towards attack with nuclear submarines and long range missiles. Also India claims a major chunk of the mineral rich bay of bengal which rightfully belongs to Bangladesh, and Bangladesh's future depends on those minerals.

6. Bangladesh is an agri based economy, and most of its rivers come through Indian territory. India blockaded one source of water with Farrakah barrage, making Bangladeshi north west near barren. Now they are doing the same in Tipaimukh project, which will have similar effect in Bangladeshi North East. These unilateral moves have been repeatedly protested by Bangladesh, but fell to deaf ears of Indian politicians.


I am sure these points are making the Indians in this forum real proud, which I guess speaks volume of the Indian attitude in general. For these above mentioned reasons Bangladesh needs to have a strong military in order to prevent India from continuously exploiting Bangladesh. Indians will say again and again, that Bangladesh should focus on development rather than military expenditure. Well Sirs, with all due respect you Indians have been the major hindrance to our development so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mijanur

so did they make any good misslies yet???


----------



## Jako

1-UPA govt runs india now,and has being doing so for the last 5 years.....you idiot!......you dont even know a bit bout things,yet you brag like being a scholar.,..that is evident from the a bove point


----------



## eastwatch

Nazrul Islam said:


> development so far.


I think, you have posted this completely same essay to some other threads on Bangladesh.


----------



## naseebkhanniazi

Bangladesh. have right to do every thing wich make them strong i wish to saw bangladesh very very strong may allah protect and bless them inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Masha'Allah i am very glad to hear this...... May Allah help Banlgadesh to make Missile Arsenal indegineously as well and they become stronger and stronger

All my good wishes to Bangladesh


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Within first few days in office AL govt approved huge defence spending which includes 3 frigates, tanks, missiles etc.. Hasina's first official visit scheduled to china. AL also pushing very hard for tri nation rail and road link with China. Our communicatioan minister already visted china, foreign minister now in Myanmar.
> 
> Whoever party in power you have to respect them as the Govt of Bangladesh. But when you go to polling booth you vote for your party of choice. Thats the rule of the game.......



All Awami stooge govt did was eye wash just like rest of "don bodol" or "change" hoax. 

Show us the approval of what and when this frigates will be inducted??????????
We have seen Awami stooge plan to purchase SAM by 2020. give me a break by then there SAM Awami stooge govt is blabbering about would be obsolete.

Viist to China means nothing when policy awami stooge govt pursuing is to destroy Bangladesh defence forces and sovereignty.

Who are you kiiding when you come up with road link with China. Only way road link to China can happen is through Myanmar. Awami stooges govt with indian prescribe plybook trying everything to antagonize that relationship.

Didn't you the one lied and tried to propagate middle income country stsus using deep sea port income. But did not have any proof other than some of your own cooked up fantacies. 

Be sure awami stooge famtacies are not reflection of what Bangladesh is and should be.


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> All Awami stooge govt did was eye wash just like rest of "don bodol" or "change" hoax.
> 
> Show us the approval of what and when this frigates will be inducted??????????
> We have seen Awami stooge plan to purchase SAM by 2020. give me a break by then there SAM Awami stooge govt is blabbering about would be obsolete.
> 
> Viist to China means nothing when policy awami stooge govt pursuing is to destroy Bangladesh defence forces and sovereignty.
> 
> Who are you kiiding when you come up with road link with China. Only way road link to China can happen is through Myanmar. Awami stooges govt with indian prescribe plybook trying everything to antagonize that relationship.
> 
> Didn't you the one lied and tried to propagate middle income country stsus using deep sea port income. But did not have any proof other than some of your own cooked up fantacies.
> 
> Be sure awami stooge famtacies are not reflection of what Bangladesh is and should be.



My gosh, you are such a relentless AL basher.. Aamazed me...


----------



## Nazrul Islam

Jako said:


> 1-UPA govt runs india now,and has being doing so for the last 5 years.....you idiot!......you dont even know a bit bout things,yet you brag like being a scholar.,..that is evident from the a bove point



Idiot? stop shaking your head first when u talk indian, then u have the right to call others idiot. BJP ruled India from 1998 to 2004. Its like electing taleban. And you call yourselves the largest democracy. BJP is a religious extremist party, whose sole aim is to marginalize the minority. That was my point, get it through your protein deprived brain.


----------



## Jako

Nazrul islam,you first say bjp runs india now, and then say from 1998 to 2004....whats the point?....look at the latest election results!.....you will see what modern india prefers......i agree bjp is a religious hulala party and i hate them too, but they are not the culprits,groups like vd and ss are.......btw,jamaat-e-islami is still hard and running in bd,no???.....ps-isnt it a matter of shame for you that my protein deprived brain runs faster than yours???!...lol


----------



## viper`in`style

Bangaldash should ask india for some missiles like their cruise missile they are also selling it why to get some thing from china??bangali beloved neighbour and friend is near you ask them to get some thing for your security trust me it could be a best deal mutual security of india and bangladash what the point it is nothing new you did it in past why not now?i think india can provide bangladash some good goodies


----------

